# Maradona è sopravvalutato?



## Willy Wonka (5 Settembre 2018)

Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2018)

Premetto che personalmente non ci riesco a paragonare giocatori degli anni 70-80 (ma anche primi 90) con quelli di oggi perché era un calcio davvero troppo diverso, e di conseguenza i paragoni tra Maradona, Pelé, Crujff, Van Basten, Platini e co. con gli odierni Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar eccetera non hanno senso.
Detto ciò credo che sia stato sicuramente il più grande della sua epoca.


----------



## Gas (5 Settembre 2018)

Sì, secondo me un po'sopravvalutato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2018)

È un po' mitizzato ma faceva cose fuori da ogni logica

Pensa che non si allenava nemmeno, pippava solo


----------



## PheelMD (5 Settembre 2018)

Assolutamente la prima posizione. L'essenza della tecnica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Tecnicamente il secondo più grande di sempre dopo Ronaldinho, unico ad avvicinarvisi anche per "carattere" (ovvero non essere esattamente assiduo nell'allenamento)
A differenza di Ronaldinho che però, almeno per 7-8 anni, ha avuto un fisico da atleta capace di sostenere il suo enorme talento, uno con il fisico di Maradona oggi sarebbe un grande giocatore, ma assolutamente non sarebbe in grado di fare la differenza come la fece lui negli anni 80.
Nel calcio odierno non puoi fare a meno di una tenuta fisica degna.
Nel complesso, per l'epoca non era sopravvalutato, ma credere che se la potrebbe giocare con i giocatori odierni è puro esercizio di fantasia.


----------



## Butcher (5 Settembre 2018)

Non scherziamo.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Settembre 2018)

Chi l'ha visto giocare non ha dubbi.

E' il primo in assoluto di tutti i tempi.

Può essere giudicato antipatico, ciccione, edonista, ma in campo era il N°1 e anche nel calcio odierno sarebbe il massimo, altrochè Ronaldo.

La classe immensa, giocava da solo anche con 10 pippe a fianco vincendo lo stesso, giocava da fermo negli ultimi tempi nonostante la stazza nessuno riusciva a bloccarlo, a parte Gentile in quella magica serata dell '82


----------



## leviatano (5 Settembre 2018)

Maradona non si può paragonare ai tempi di adesso come i giocatori di adesso ai tempi passati, non si possono fare simili raffronti
però dico una cosa:
l'estro e la tecnica di Maradona, il Messi e il Cristiano Ronaldo non li hanno, i due palloni d'oro di questa epoca di calcio hanno costruito il loro mito sull'atletismo e il battere i record, ma quando vedo le giocate di Maradona mi emoziono ancora e più del calcio di adesso.
all'epoca di Maradona, la competizione era piena di talenti e di difensori che ti prendevano pure la marca delle tue mutande. l'epoca di adesso è fatta da atletismo, tattica e dalla totale mancanza di talenti e fase difensiva praticamente nulla, infatti se ne contano 3 di talenti nel mondo e quindi c'è una sorta di ribasso del calcio, andando esclusivamente a sfiorare la mera questione del merchandising.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Settembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente il secondo più grande di sempre dopo Ronaldinho, unico ad avvicinarvisi anche per "carattere" (ovvero non essere esattamente assiduo nell'allenamento)
> A differenza di Ronaldinho che però, almeno per 7-8 anni, ha avuto un fisico da atleta capace di sostenere il suo enorme talento, uno con il fisico di Maradona oggi sarebbe un grande giocatore, ma assolutamente non sarebbe in grado di fare la differenza come la fece lui negli anni 80.
> Nel calcio odierno non puoi fare a meno di una tenuta fisica degna.
> Nel complesso, per l'epoca non era sopravvalutato, ma credere che se la potrebbe giocare con i giocatori odierni è puro esercizio di fantasia.



Perchè oggi non potrebbe avere ipoteticamente un preparatore atletico che lo tenga in forma?
Pelè ai suoi tempi era una freccia e segnava gol a raffica perchè le difese di allora erano praticamente ferme. Lui forse oggi non sarebbe un Top perchè non potrebbe aumentare la sua velocità di piedi e pensiero, ma Maradona potrebbe adattarsi e, secondo me, sarebbe anche più forte di quanto non lo sia mai stato.


----------



## zlatan (5 Settembre 2018)

Non scherziamo ragazzi fate i bravi e nn scherzate su queste cose.
Il migliore di tutti quelli che ho visto io da 50 anni a questa parte
I vari Pele Eusebio nn li posso giudicare ma lui é il numero 1 senza dubbi. Ovviamente parlo del campo...


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Perchè oggi non potrebbe avere ipoteticamente un preparatore atletico che lo tenga in forma?
> Pelè ai suoi tempi era una freccia e segnava gol a raffica perchè le difese di allora erano praticamente ferme. Lui forse oggi non sarebbe un Top perchè non potrebbe aumentare la sua velocità di piedi e pensiero, ma Maradona potrebbe adattarsi e, secondo me, sarebbe anche più forte di quanto non lo sia mai stato.



Io personalmente credo che non avrebbe lontanamente la personalità per curare il proprio fisico allenandosi con costanza, non è nel personaggio proprio (e forse è meglio così)
Un po come Iverson nell'NBA: praticamente non si allenava e comunque era fenomenale in campo 15-20 anni fa, oggi lo vedrei molto meno determinante.


----------



## markjordan (5 Settembre 2018)

i paragoni fra epoche non hanno senso
conta cosa sei nella tua epoca
maradona non era umano , detto da chi ci giocava assieme e immortalato da gol tutt'ora assurdi
vi ricordo che il barcellona lo cedette al napoli perche' lo riteneva finito dopo l'entrata di goicoecea
tutte le imprese le fece quasi senza allenarsi e con una gamba accorciata , fate voi
togliete fisico e real a cr7 e il barca a messi , non esisterebbe questo topic , mostruosi ma non leggendari , fra cent'anni in argentina venereranno ancora maradona mentre neanche sapranno chi e' messi

ps
il piu' forte di tutti e' Van Basten


----------



## Davidoff (5 Settembre 2018)

Basta guardare qualche suo video per rendersene conto, dribblava con facilità disarmante avversari che cercavano di spezzargli le gambe. Oltretutto era anche atleticamente un mostro, rapidissimo e imprendibile, il tutto con pochi allenamenti e cocaina!
Francamente oggi, se si allenasse un minimo, lo vedrei ancora più dominante - difensori più scarsi e attaccanti più tutelati, andrebbe a nozze. Altro che Messi.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2018)

Per quelli, credo tanti probabilmente tutti, che non han mai visto giocare Pelè, uno che ha vinto 3 mondiali di cui 2 da assoluta star, invito di andare a vedere il video dove fanno vedere tutti i suoi trick in Messico 70.
Una sola parola : Allucinante.

In quel mondiale poi c'è il gol NON segnato più bello di sempre contro l'Uruguay.

MA Diego comunque rimane uno dei più grandi, il mondiale 86 è la sua firma indelebile nella leggenda del calcio, non ha collezionato molti trofei , anzi pochi nel suo momento migliore, 2 scudetti una coppa uefa (quando la uefa era tanta roba) e un mondiale, tecnicamente incredibile ,un giocatore pazzesco.
Che purtroppo ad un certo punto della sua carriera ha deciso che la movida era più importante del gioco del calcio, e da lì è iniziato il suo declino, ricordo che anche a napoli era criticato quando ormai non era che il ricordo di quel grande campione che fu.
Però dall'Argentinos jrs ,Boca, Barcellona Napoli e nazionale, in quei 10 anni è stato formidabile, altro che sopravvalutato.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Settembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io personalmente credo che non avrebbe lontanamente la personalità per curare il proprio fisico allenandosi con costanza, non è nel personaggio proprio (e forse è meglio così)
> Un po come Iverson nell'NBA: praticamente non si allenava e comunque era fenomenale in campo 15-20 anni fa, oggi lo vedrei molto meno determinante.



Quanti anni hai? Hai mai visto almeno un paio di filmati del giocatore che stai commentando? Non mi pare. Maradona era un portento fisico oltre che tecnico, una palletta di gomma, flessibile, scattante, imprendibile. 

È proprio il contrario di ciò che affermi tu: non solo non avrebbe difficoltà a giocare nel calcio d'oggi, bensì nel calcio d'oggi segnerebbe 60 goals a stagione nelle varie manifestazioni, e vincerebbe le partite da solo. Come ai tempi. Giocando contro Baresi, Maldini e Vierchowwod, non contro Van Dijk o Varane (i difensori delle squadre italiane nemmeno li cito per carità di patria).

Sostenere che Maradona sia stato il più grande degli ultimi 35 anni (più in là non mi spingo, non giudico ciò che non ho visto di prima persona) è riduttivo. È stato di più, l'unico capace di trasformare il calcio in arte, poesia pura. L'unico, guardandone le gesta, che porti addirittura alla commozione, come succede con dipinti meravigliosi o poesie struggenti. Ti cito solo, ad esempio, la punizione a due dentro l'area di rigore contro la Juve, nel campionato 1985/86: la palla sembra fermarsi in aria nel tragitto, qualcosa di assolutamente metafisico. Un pallonetto da fuori area in uno Stella Rossa-Barcellona. E il tocco d'esterno sinistro sull'uscita del portiere, nella semifinale Argentina-Belgio del 1986.
Non accetto discussioni, su questo argomento, perché discussioni non possono esistere.


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2018)

basta leggere gli ultimi post di questo topic....ai voglia se è sopravvalutato, tralasciando il fatto che gode di quello status di GOAT solo in Italia, Argentina e Inghilterra e non è facile immaginare il motivo. Della sua carriera vengono sempre esaltati i successi e trascurati i fallimenti. Oggi cosa sarebbe Maradona? Best case scenario Ronaldinho, perchè la testa era quella che era con annessa assenza di etica del lavoro e quella ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, gente che pensa che sarebbe ancor più dominante con la fisicità e i ritmi frenetici che ci sono adesso mi fanno ridere, Maradona nella sua carriera avrà una media di 35 partite giocate a stagione, i top players di oggi arrivano a 60 esclusi gli impegni con le nazionali, sono due sport differenti.


----------



## Milancholy (5 Settembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente il secondo più grande di sempre dopo Ronaldinho, unico ad avvicinarvisi anche per "carattere" (ovvero non essere esattamente assiduo nell'allenamento)
> A differenza di Ronaldinho che però, almeno per 7-8 anni, ha avuto un fisico da atleta capace di sostenere il suo enorme talento, uno con il fisico di Maradona oggi sarebbe un grande giocatore, ma assolutamente non sarebbe in grado di fare la differenza come la fece lui negli anni 80.
> Nel calcio odierno non puoi fare a meno di una tenuta fisica degna.
> Nel complesso, per l'epoca non era sopravvalutato, ma credere che se la potrebbe giocare con i giocatori odierni è puro esercizio di fantasia.



No dai, Dinho era un fenomeno tecnico ed un funambolo che talvolta privilegiava l'aspetto "scenico" di certe giocate studiate in allenamento. Maradona era "la" TECNICA calcistica prestata al gioco stesso. Più "asciutto" ma (quasi) altrettanto fenomenale ai tempi... il mai citato (forse perchè solo intravisto in Italia sul limitar di carriera) lo spettacoloso Zico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quanti anni hai? Hai mai visto almeno un paio di filmati del giocatore che stai commentando? Non mi pare. Maradona era un portento fisico oltre che tecnico, una palletta di gomma, flessibile, scattante, imprendibile.
> 
> È proprio il contrario di ciò che affermi tu: non solo non avrebbe difficoltà a giocare nel calcio d'oggi, bensì nel calcio d'oggi segnerebbe 60 goals a stagione nelle varie manifestazioni, e vincerebbe le partite da solo. Come ai tempi. Giocando contro Baresi, Maldini e Vierchowwod, non contro Van Dijk o Varane (i difensori delle squadre italiane nemmeno li cito per carità di patria).
> 
> ...



Eppure, io rimango della mia opinione.
Non ho fatto in tempo a viverlo ad un età sufficiente per apprezzarlo a pieno.
Ho visto tonnellate di filmati, qualche ricordo, partite intere, ammiro profondamente Maradona e (come ho detto) non lo ritengo sopravvalutato.
Ma continuo a pensare che nel calcio di oggi non sarebbe Pallone d'Oro.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Maradona può essere paragonato a Michelangelo o Mozart, non a Messi o Ronaldo o chi vi pare.

Dal punto di vista sportivo, ma il suo talento difficilmente può essere definito sportivo, è stato l'unico della storia in grado di vincere da solo in uno sport di squadra come il calcio.

Chi come me ha avuto la fortuna di vederlo giocare e non limitarsi ai video, sa di cosa parlo.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2018)

Il giorno che Messi o Cr7 trascineranno la loro nazionale a vincere un mondiale, potranno entrare nella categoria dei Maradona, imho,solo allora.
Ma anche quel giorno (che credo ormai non avverra' piu') non avranno la stessa carica poetica e politica anche di Diego, quella forza che ha dato al suo paese, ogni argentino lo ama e lo amera' per sempre come si ama un Dio.


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo la pausa per la nazionale porta le persone a sbarellare. Che sia il più grande calciatore di tutti i tempi non c'è neanche discussione. Solo i ragazzini che non lo hanno visto giocare possono avere qualche dubbio, poveri loro. La discussione, semmai, è se sia o meno la più grande personalità del ventesimo secolo. Forse Churchill, Enrico Fermi e un altro paio gli sono sopra.


----------



## Lambro (5 Settembre 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la pausa per la nazionale porta le persona a sbarellare. Che sia il più grande calciatore di tutti i tempi non c'è neanche discussione. Solo i ragazzini che non lo hanno visto giocare possono avere qualche dubbio, poveri loro. La discussione, semmai, è se sia o meno la più grande personalità del ventesimo secolo. Forse Churchill, Enrico Fermi e un altro paio gli sono sopra.



Mohammed Alì non sarebbe d'accordo


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Mohammed Alì non sarebbe d'accordo



Sì, forse Alì gli è superiore, perchè rappresentava anche l'ideale di sportivo perfetto.


----------



## markjordan (5 Settembre 2018)

ma voi vi immaginate messi e cr7 con una gamba spezzata in 3 punti e piu' corta a 23 anni ?
30% della mobilità persa per sempre ed e' la sinistra , magari e' stato un vantaggio in quella punizione impossibile con la juve , lol 
non scherziamo su


----------



## __king george__ (6 Settembre 2018)

per me Maradona è il più forte giocatore di tutti i tempi,,,considerando anche sia il club sia il campionato in cui giocava

se prendi gli undici del napoli con cui giocava Maradona e gli undici con cui giocano/giocavano Messi e Ronaldo c'è da restare impressionati...nel senso che non era certo una supersquadra


ad aggiungere valore al tutto c'è il fatto che giocava nella serie A quella vera….


----------



## vota DC (6 Settembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eppure, io rimango della mia opinione.
> Non ho fatto in tempo a viverlo ad un età sufficiente per apprezzarlo a pieno.
> Ho visto tonnellate di filmati, qualche ricordo, partite intere, ammiro profondamente Maradona e (come ho detto) non lo ritengo sopravvalutato.
> Ma continuo a pensare che nel calcio di oggi non sarebbe Pallone d'Oro.



Dipende molto dalle condizioni. Maradona è uno che trascurando il proprio fisico è finito in una squadra di SCARPARI e ogni tanto faceva giocate quasi alla Weah vincendo da solo contro tutti e contro le difese più forti.
Cristiano Ronaldo lo abbiamo visto in queste tre giornate alla Juventus: pure contro il Chievo piegato a novanta non ha segnato. E questo è avvenuto in un contesto di una squadra con ottimi comprimari e infatti Manzotin è già a quota due. Magari ha bisogno di ambientarsi. Ma ci vuole tempo. E ci vogliono gli schiavetti in campo a servirlo sennò da solo non fa granché.
Cristiano Ronaldo senza lo squadrone di servetti è un giocatore forte ma normalissimo. Per Messi il discorso vale ancora di più dato quanto pena fa alla nazionale. CR7 se subisce un grave infortunio, si mette a pippare e finisce al Napoli finisce per spostare gli equilibri quanto Bonucci al Milan!
Maradona invece ha fatto benissimo in squadre scarse mentre pippava. Con qualcuno che lo controlla che non pippa e uno squadrone come il Barca o il Real che lo serve secondo te non riuscirebbe a vincere il pallone d'oro?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2018)

ragazzi, la grappa in estate è sconsigliata. Meglio in inverno. Andateci piano.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Sarò sacrilego ma penso di sì, non perché non sia fra i più grandi di tutti i tempi, anzi. Ma semplicemente perché non si può ritenerlo il più grande di tutti: non si possono stilare classifiche credibili fra giocatori di ruoli, caratteristiche, fisici ed epoche diverse. Semplicemente è impossibile. Maradona è stato mitizzato perché ha giocato nel Napoli, dove un campione così non l'avevano mai visto e probabilmente non lo vedranno più. Avesse giocato in una delle grandi del nord o nel Real sarebbe stato diverso, sarebbe stato nell'Olimpo dei più grandi ma non da molti ritenuto il più grande. Perché il più grande di tutti i tempi non si può stabilire, non esiste.

Poi è una leggenda metropolitana che quel Napoli fosse scarso e lui vinceva da solo, quel Napoli non era forte come il Milan ma aveva fior di giocatori. E anche un grande campione la differenza può farla fino a un certo punto, infatti Maradona in Coppa Campioni fece sempre male e questa rimane la grande macchia della sua carriera, a parte le cavolate extra-calcio con cui si è rovinato. Il suo grande punto debole era certamente la testa.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sarò sacrilego ma penso di sì, non perché non sia fra i più grandi di tutti i tempi, anzi. Ma semplicemente perché non si può ritenerlo il più grande di tutti: non si possono stilare classifiche credibili fra giocatori di ruoli, caratteristiche, fisici ed epoche diverse. Semplicemente è impossibile. Maradona è stato mitizzato perché ha giocato nel Napoli, dove un campione così non l'avevano mai visto e probabilmente non lo vedranno più. Avesse giocato in una delle grandi del nord o nel Real sarebbe stato diverso, sarebbe stato nell'Olimpo dei più grandi ma non da molti ritenuto il più grande. Perché il più grande di tutti i tempi non si può stabilire, non esiste.
> 
> Poi è una leggenda metropolitana che quel Napoli fosse scarso e lui vinceva da solo, quel Napoli non era forte come il Milan ma aveva fior di giocatori. E anche un grande campione la differenza può farla fino a un certo punto, infatti Maradona in Coppa Campioni fece sempre male e questa rimane la grande macchia della sua carriera, a parte le cavolate extra-calcio con cui si è rovinato. Il suo grande punto debole era certamente la testa.



Io la vedo come te.
Ma devo esser molto sincero... ero molto piccolo... ricordo poco o nulla ed è perciò molto facile che l'immagine di oggi di un grassone senza stile abbia rovinato anche il vago ricordo che avevo di lui come calciatore.
Comunque ho visto qualcuno citare Dinho ma... a sto punto io direi Roberto Baggio.
L'ho visto per tutta la carriera in tv (bologna, Juve, ai mondiali) e allo stadio quando giocava nel Milan.
Per me senz altro in top 10. Classe, intelligenza tattica, dribbling... da solo valeva il prezzo del biglietto.
E tanto per dirne un altro... io lo ricordo molto bene... è stato il primo di cui comprai la maglietta originale n. 18... milan perugia 3 a 1 gol su punizione e magie a non finire... chissà se qln capisce di chi sto parlando


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io la vedo come te.
> Ma devo esser molto sincero... ero molto piccolo... ricordo poco o nulla ed è perciò molto facile che l'immagine di oggi di un grassone senza stile abbia rovinato anche il vago ricordo che avevo di lui come calciatore.
> Comunque ho visto qualcuno citare Dinho ma... a sto punto io direi Roberto Baggio.
> L'ho visto per tutta la carriera in tv (bologna, Juve, ai mondiali) e allo stadio quando giocava nel Milan.
> ...



Ti capisco benissimo su Baggio. Io sono poco più grande di te, il discorso che hai fatto potrebbe valere anche per me. Ma ritengo che non aver mai fatto la differenza in Coppa Campioni sia una pecca oggettiva della carriera di Maradona e la nostra tenera età di allora non possa ingannare su questo...e soprattutto si possa sfatare facilmente il falso mito del campione che vinceva da solo in una banda di scarpari, che poi è il motivo principale per cui molti lo ritengono il più grande di tutti: è davvero una str...amberia  Gente come Careca, Giordano, Ferrara, Alemao, De Napoli, Bagni ecc. erano calciatori di indubbio valore, su questo non si scherza.

Ma ripeto, Maradona nell'Olimpo dei più grandi ci sta a pieno titolo, un Olimpo in cui io non metto né Cristiano né Messi per intenderci.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me è il più forte di tutti i tempi ma soltanto perchè Ronaldo il Fenomeno si ruppe troppo presto.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Settembre 2018)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è il più forte di tutti i tempi ma soltanto perchè Ronaldo il Fenomeno si ruppe troppo presto.



Eh sai che hai ragione... lui e anche zidane nn sono stati niente male.
O figo...
Tutti quelli passati al real dei galacticos, escluso quello che comprammo noi... redondo!!
Il Ronaldo vero, quello dell'Inter, quello che dopo 3 giornate qualche goal l'aveva già fatto in serie A 
(Scherzo eh, so che qua passano a leggere anche amici gobbi... li prendo solo un po' in giro)


----------



## NaTzGuL (6 Settembre 2018)

Per me il più grande calciatore mai esisitito senza ombra di dubbio.....classe immensa....l'ho visto giocare molte volte e secondo me nessun altro calciatore, neppure quelli citati in questo thread , si può paragonare a Maradona....


----------



## __king george__ (6 Settembre 2018)

non pensavo che addirittura su Maradona ci potessero essere cosi tante divergenze di opinione sinceramente….

cmq sul discorso pallone d'oro per me lo avrebbe vinto eccome...ovviamente devi trasportare quel Maradona ad oggi ed adeguarlo al presente anche a livello fisico...ma quello vale per tutti...da Platini a Pelè ecc....


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Sopravvalutato mai pero mai.. anzi secondo me Diego in carriera non ha fatto nenmeno la metà di quello che avrebbe potuto fare, ricordo una intervista di Paolo Maldini dove racconta un particolare che quando Maradona arrivava all'interno della palestra di San Siro nel pre-partita Diego prendeva il pallone e faceva dei numeri pazzeschi... Paolo diceva "Guardavamo incantati il suo allenamento.."


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Basta guardare qualche suo video per rendersene conto, dribblava con facilità disarmante avversari che cercavano di spezzargli le gambe. Oltretutto era anche *atleticamente un mostro*, rapidissimo e imprendibile, il tutto con pochi allenamenti e cocaina!
> Francamente oggi, se si allenasse un minimo, lo vedrei ancora più dominante - difensori più scarsi e attaccanti più tutelati, andrebbe a nozze. Altro che Messi.



Perchè in gioventù aveva lavorato duramente sul fisico, e anche lavorato enormemente sulla tecnica: non aveva solo un talento innato ma si è impegnato come un maestro nella sua disciplina, tutti i giorni, tutti i momenti col pallone tra i piedi o con qualsiasi cosa quasi sferica trovasse.
E' stata forse la persona che più ha amato il pallone nella storia. Una passione e una mentalità, una motivazione inarrivabili. Nella parte finale della carriera ha potuto dormire sugli allori grazie al livello raggiunto precedentemente. Direi che la sua genialità non poteva che andare in contro a certi vizi, che temporaneamente ne amplificarono la grandezza portandolo a livelli di follia cosmica ma dagli effetti collaterali imbruttenti e nefasti.
Infatti per me la brutta persona che appare oggi non corrisponde a quella che era prima di perdersi nel vizio, certe sostanze ed esperienze ti cambiano lo spirito, imbruttiscono.
D'altro canto ha sempre avuto un certo maligno, una furberia, una guerra totale in campo, anche psicologica e teologica contro gli avversari. Forse anche per reazione alla brutalità dei difensori: gente che per un gioco ti può rendere infermo per il resto della vita.

Più che dire che è stato il migliore di tutti, direi che è stato molto molto particolare. La sua grandezza sta nell'originalità. Una grandezza praticamente senza limiti. Uno che può fare gol da centrocampo in quasliasi momento o dribblare tutti compreso il portiere, quando vuole. Ma ti fa il passaggetto elementare per far rifiatare la squadra, per il giro palla. Poi fa l'assist al compagno di rabona.

Ricordo nell' 87-88 quando noi avevamo Gullit: il paragone era tra i due. (Quindi io metterei anche Ruud nell'olimpo). Ebbene Ruud era molto più determinante, devastante, evidentemente più forte di Diego.
Per il fisico: uno vicino all'altro si direbbe che facevano due sport diversi. Mentre la tecnica del "Cervo uscito di foresta" 
era elevata ma più pragmatica e senza fronzoli (non ricordo un colpo di tacco che uno di Ruud, anche zero rabone).
Maradona, il più forte di tutti i tempi (lo si diceva già allora ed allora era all'apice della carriera) era meno determinante di Gullit...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sopravvalutato mai pero mai.. anzi secondo me Diego in carriera non ha fatto nenmeno la metà di quello che avrebbe potuto fare, ricordo una intervista di Paolo Maldini dove racconta un particolare che quando Maradona arrivava all'interno della palestra di San Siro nel pre-partita Diego prendeva il pallone e faceva dei numeri pazzeschi... Paolo diceva "Guardavamo incantati il suo allenamento.."



Questo riscaldamento prepartita è fantastico, c'è chi dice anche evidentemente dopato... 
Qui si può intuire la sua grandezza: la convinzione nei propri mezzi, la fiducia nella vittoria finale contro le forze del male, il condottiero eroico a capo del suo popolo.
Più si alza la pressione e meglio gioca. 
Entusiasta, _en-theos_, con la divinità in lui. A questo livello ne metto ben pochi: per esempio Franco e Roberto, altri due che non avevano paura di nulla e anzi non attendevano altro che l'ultima sfida, accompagnati dal divino.
La sua passione mi coivolge e mi commuove, non posso che volergli tanto bene per questo.


----------



## Black (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



sopravvalutato?? ma stiamo scherzando?

Maradona resta il numero 1. A nessuno ho visto fare ciò che ha fatto lui. Tecnicamente superiore a chiunque altro e sempre decisivo, anche giocando in squadre di livello "inferiore" rispetto agli avversari incontrati. L'unico giocatore che gli si può avvicinare è il primo Ronaldinho del Barcellona (dal 2004 al 2006 per intenderci) che era stratosferico.

E non dimentichiamoci che questo signore non faceva vita da atleta...


----------



## Milanista (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo riscaldamento prepartita è fantastico, c'è chi dice anche evidentemente dopato...
> Qui si può intuire la sua grandezza: la convinzione nei propri mezzi, la fiducia nella vittoria finale contro le forze del male, il condottiero eroico a capo del suo popolo.
> Più si alza la pressione e meglio gioca.
> Entusiasta, _en-theos_, con la divinità in lui. A questo livello ne metto ben pochi: per esempio Franco e Roberto, altri due che non avevano paura di nulla e anzi non attendevano altro che l'ultima sfida, accompagnati dal divino.
> La sua passione mi coivolge e mi commuove, non posso che volergli tanto bene per questo.



Quei 4 minuti di filmato rappresentano, per il calcio, uno degli spot più belli che esistano. Ogni volta che lo vedo, non riesco a smettere di guardarlo. Diego unico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

Io credo che un giocatore alla fine della carriera si debba giudicare per quello che ha lasciato dietro di se nelle persone e nell'immaginario collettivo.

Maradona è stato l'ispirazione per un paese, per intere generazioni di ragazzi in tutto il mondo, ha ispirato artisti e anche la sua tragica lotta tra il campione in campo e l'uomo debole fuori alla fine fa parte del suo mito

Alla fine i trofei dipendono anche dai club in cui giochi e dagli avversari(CR7 al Real per i primi 4 anni le ha prese di brutto..Messi non vince una champions dal 2013) e i record sono cose talmente noiose che si dimenticano alla svelta..

Ma le emozioni no..

Maradona, Baggio, Van Basten, Ronaldo il Fenomeno (e mi fermo qui perché più indietro non ho visto nulla) sono impressi nella memoria collettiva e lo saranno anche tra 50 anni...non so se per CR7 e Messi sarà lo stesso..

Poi se entriamo nel tecnico Maradona nella sua epoca è stato qualcosa di unico, uno step del calcio, ha alzato il livello come solo i grandissimi hanno saputo fare (Pelé, Cruijff, Maradona, Ronaldo il Fenomeno, Messi)


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè in gioventù aveva lavorato duramente sul fisico, e anche lavorato enormemente sulla tecnica: non aveva solo un talento innato ma si è impegnato come un maestro nella sua disciplina, tutti i giorni, tutti i momenti col pallone tra i piedi o con qualsiasi cosa quasi sferica trovasse.
> E' stata forse la persona che più ha amato il pallone nella storia. Una passione e una mentalità, una motivazione inarrivabili. Nella parte finale della carriera ha potuto dormire sugli allori grazie al livello raggiunto precedentemente. Direi che la sua genialità non poteva che andare in contro a certi vizi, che temporaneamente ne amplificarono la grandezza portandolo a livelli di follia cosmica ma dagli effetti collaterali imbruttenti e nefasti.
> Infatti per me la brutta persona che appare oggi non corrisponde a quella che era prima di perdersi nel vizio, certe sostanze ed esperienze ti cambiano lo spirito, imbruttiscono.
> D'altro canto ha sempre avuto un certo maligno, una furberia, una guerra totale in campo, anche psicologica e teologica contro gli avversari. Forse anche per reazione alla brutalità dei difensori: gente che per un gioco ti può rendere infermo per il resto della vita.
> ...



Ho amato Ruud alla follia, ma bisogna essere obiettivi. Quello che Gullit faceva col pallone Maradona lo faceva in ciabatte con un'arancia.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che un giocatore alla fine della carriera si debba giudicare per quello che ha lasciato dietro di se nelle persone e nell'immaginario collettivo.
> 
> Maradona è stato l'ispirazione per un paese, per intere generazioni di ragazzi in tutto il mondo, ha ispirato artisti e anche la sua tragica lotta tra il campione in campo e l'uomo debole fuori alla fine fa parte del suo mito
> 
> ...



Giusto discorso. Io aggiungerei poi che c'è un lato squisitamente tecnico del gioco, sotto questo aspetto Maradona non è nemmeno avvicinabile da nessun altro. Ogni giocatore che lo vedesse da vicino, anche grandissimi come Platini o Baresi per intenderci, per non parlare dei suoi compagni di squadra, hanno sempre ripetuto che Maradona era fuori categoria, non paragonabile, perchè quando aveva il pallone, che fosse in campo o nel riscaldamento o in allenamento, riusciva a fare cose che gli umani nemmeno ritenevano possibili.

Comunque della lista di leggende che fai tu, ti faccio notare che Maradona è stato l'unico tra tutti ad aver fatto quello che ha fatto in squadre buone o mediocri, tutti gli altri sia a livello di club che di Nazionale hanno giocato in squadre epiche. L'unico che può essere paragonato sotto questo aspetto è Ronaldo all'Inter. Penso che questa sia l'essenza che distingue Maradona da tutti gli altri grandissimi, era uno che innalzava il livello di tutti gli altri, che vinceva letteralmente le partite da solo sia tecnicamente che caratterialmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto discorso. Io aggiungerei poi che c'è un lato squisitamente tecnico del gioco, sotto questo aspetto Maradona non è nemmeno avvicinabile da nessun altro. Ogni giocatore che lo vedesse da vicino, anche grandissimi come Platini o Baresi per intenderci, per non parlare dei suoi compagni di squadra, hanno sempre ripetuto che Maradona era fuori categoria, non paragonabile, perchè quando aveva il pallone, che fosse in campo o nel riscaldamento o in allenamento, riusciva a fare cose che gli umani nemmeno ritenevano possibili.
> 
> Comunque della lista di leggende che fai tu, ti faccio notare che Maradona è stato l'unico tra tutti ad aver fatto quello che ha fatto in squadre buone o mediocri, tutti gli altri sia a livello di club che di Nazionale hanno giocato in squadre epiche. L'unico che può essere paragonato sotto questo aspetto è Ronaldo all'Inter. Penso che questa sia l'essenza che distingue Maradona da tutti gli altri grandissimi, era uno che innalzava il livello di tutti gli altri, che vinceva letteralmente le partite da solo sia tecnicamente che caratterialmente.



Io direi che anche Cruiijff ha alzato il livello attorno a lui..teniamo presente che prima di lui l'ajax non era nulla, e di colpo è diventata la squadra più bella e vincente al mondo (4 finali di coppa campioni in 5 anni e 3 vittorie di fila..)..e ha sfiorato 1 mondiale che sarebbe stato forse il più bello di sempre..


----------



## zlatan (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho amato Ruud alla follia, ma bisogna essere obiettivi. Quello che Gullit faceva col pallone Maradona lo faceva in ciabatte con un'arancia.



Si esatto. Era il mio idoo Ruud. Ma non scherziamo con i paragoni.... NEanche con Van Basten che comunque a tecnica sia avvicinava e molto...


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



ha vinto un mondiale,quello di Messico 1986 praticamente da solo,credo basti e avanzi per ritenerlo nei primissimi di ogni epoca


----------



## Black (6 Settembre 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> ha vinto un mondiale,quello di Messico 1986 praticamente da solo,credo basti e avanzi per ritenerlo nei primissimi di ogni epoca



hai centrato il punto. Cosa che nè Messi, nè CR7 riusciranno mai a fare


----------



## zlatan (6 Settembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> hai centrato il punto. Cosa che nè Messi, nè CR7 riusciranno mai a fare



Si basta solo quello. Ma poi c'era molto di più era un genio...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Maradona nel calcio di checche di oggi farebbe 30 gol con una gamba, allenato(lui non si allenava) ne farebbe 50.
Ai suoi tempi prendeva botte sistematiche e non protestava mai.
In campo un Dio.
Capace come pochi di farsi amare dai compagni, leader indiscusso.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Inviterei tutti a guardare lo speciale di Buffa su Maradona per capire chi è stato Diego, uno che da ragazzino se decideva di colpire un nido di uccelli dietro la porta anzichè calciare per fare gol lo faceva con una facilità e una precisione disarmanti.
Diego e la palla erano una cosa sola.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io direi che anche Cruiijff ha alzato il livello attorno a lui..teniamo presente che prima di lui l'ajax non era nulla, e di colpo è diventata la squadra più bella e vincente al mondo (4 finali di coppa campioni in 5 anni e 3 vittorie di fila..)..e ha sfiorato 1 mondiale che sarebbe stato forse il più bello di sempre..



Certamente, ma quell'Ajax e quell'Olanda sono leggende come squadre, con interpreti straordinari dell'epoca. Non per sminuire Crujff, ma il Napoli e l'Argentina (soprattutto quella del '90) di Maradona erano infinitamente peggiori.


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma quell'Ajax e quell'Olanda sono leggende come squadre, con interpreti straordinari dell'epoca. Non per sminuire Crujff, ma il Napoli e l'Argentina (soprattutto quella del '90) di Maradona erano infinitamente peggiori.



anche quella campione del 1986 con i soli Maradona e Valdano,non era piena di fenomeni...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maradona nel calcio di checche di oggi farebbe 30 gol con una gamba, allenato(lui non si allenava) ne farebbe 50.
> Ai suoi tempi prendeva botte sistematiche e non protestava mai.
> In campo un Dio.
> Capace come pochi di farsi amare dai compagni, leader indiscusso.



Verissimo, nel calcio offensivo di oggi Maradona sarebbe inarrestabile. Al tempo lo massacravano per novanta minuti con marcature ai limiti del codice penale, nel calcio a zona di oggi sarebbe impossibile fermarlo.

Sugli allenamenti penso che Maradona sia uomo della sua epoca, gli anni 80, anni di eccessi dove il calcio era solo uno sport. Lui, infinitamente superiore a chiunque, ha vissuto una vita di eccessi perchè se lo poteva permettere, anche non allenandosi era comunque inavvicinabile.
Nel calcio di oggi non lo farebbe, magari non sarebbe ai livelli di un Messi o CR7 sotto l'aspetto comportamentale, ma si allenerebbe duramente perchè Maradona aveva ambizioni infinite, era un vincente nato, e se oggi per vincere serve allenarsi credo che Maradona l'avrebbe fatto. Magari dubito che avrebbe avuto una lunda carriera, in ogno caso, perchè citando un film anche leggendario la candela che brucia da due parti si consuma velocemente.

Però a volte ci penso... cosa sarebbe Maradona oggi nel calcio sempre in TV... quanti video incredibili ci sarebbero... non faremmo che parlare di lui...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente, ma quell'Ajax e quell'Olanda sono leggende come squadre, con interpreti straordinari dell'epoca. Non per sminuire Crujff, ma il Napoli e l'Argentina (soprattutto quella del '90) di Maradona erano infinitamente peggiori.



La grandezza di Maradona sta nella leggenda che lo circonda e nella capacità di prendere per mano i compagni e portarli alla vittoria.
Non a caso si esaltava in contesti sociali particolari.
Barcellona lo bruciò, a napoli fu un re.
Io adoro crujiff ( non a caso è il mio avatar ) ma laddove l'olandese fu un professore ad harvard, diego fu un leader della gente della strada.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, nel calcio offensivo di oggi Maradona sarebbe inarrestabile. Al tempo lo massacravano per novanta minuti con marcature ai limiti del codice penale, nel calcio a zona di oggi sarebbe impossibile fermarlo.
> 
> Sugli allenamenti penso che Maradona sia uomo della sua epoca, gli anni 80, anni di eccessi dove il calcio era solo uno sport. Lui, infinitamente superiore a chiunque, ha vissuto una vita di eccessi perchè se lo poteva permettere, anche non allenandosi era comunque inavvicinabile.
> Nel calcio di oggi non lo farebbe, magari non sarebbe ai livelli di un Messi o CR7 sotto l'aspetto comportamentale, ma si allenerebbe duramente perchè Maradona aveva ambizioni infinite, era un vincente nato, e se oggi per vincere serve allenarsi credo che Maradona l'avrebbe fatto. Magari dubito che avrebbe avuto una lunda carriera, in ogno caso, perchè citando un film anche leggendario la candela che brucia da due parti si consuma velocemente.
> ...



Verissimo. Diego è stato il calcio.
Io ho iniziato a seguire il calcio negli anni 80 e ricordo perfettamente la magia che trasmetteva.
Passavo da bambino le vacanze estive con amici di Napoli e attraverso i loro racconti e il loro entusiasmo vivevo la magia maradona.
Un qualcosa che non saprei spiegare talmente era devastante nella sua portata.
Poesia , magia, riscatto sociale, vittoria : maradona ha regalato tutto ciò a una città e al sud italia intero.
Il calcio non poteva risolvere i problemi ma ha aiutato a sognare.


----------



## Comic Sans (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che un giocatore alla fine della carriera si debba giudicare per quello che ha lasciato dietro di se nelle persone e nell'immaginario collettivo.
> 
> Maradona è stato l'ispirazione per un paese, per intere generazioni di ragazzi in tutto il mondo, ha ispirato artisti e anche la sua tragica lotta tra il campione in campo e l'uomo debole fuori alla fine fa parte del suo mito
> 
> ...



Bellissimo commento e provo a rispondere alla tua domanda: Messi e Ronaldo saranno ricordati tra cinquant’anni? Per me sì, ma insieme. I due giocatori più forti dell’ultimo decennio, uno al Real, l’altro al Barcellona, che si sfidano a suon di decine di gol, record annientati, trofei alzati, individuali e non. Messi sarà ricordato grazie a Ronaldo. Ronaldo sarà ricordato grazie a Messi. Due giocatori totalmente differenti sotto ogni punto di vista, che fanno cose fenomenali in due squadre rivalissime, le due più forti del mondo.
È una bella storia, oggettivamente: per risultati sono tra i migliori della storia e hanno raggiunto l’apice più o meno nello stesso periodo.
Non sottovalutiamo sempre il presente, che quando questi due non ci saranno più (e siamo già all’atto finale...) ci mancheranno tantissimo.

Maradona ha fatto sognare come pochi altri e tu dici che già questo basterebbe a renderlo tra i migliori di sempre. Sono d’accordo. Anche perché non so come si potrebbero confrontare in maniera oggettiva le qualità di giocatori di epoche differenti. Dire che Maradona oggi avrebbe fatto pena perché... o sarebbe stato ancora più forte perché... non mi sembra avere molto senso. 
Maradona, se giocasse oggi, farebbe scelte differenti? Si allenerebbe in un altro modo? Avrebbe le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano e un fisico da palestrato? Si rovinerebbe la cartiera con la dipendenza da social? Avrebbe la faccia tatuata e una cresta verde? Sarebbe un assistito di Raiola? Dove giocherebbe? E perché? Per soldi? In caso di offerte dalla Cina... ?

Dai, possiamo solo tirare a caso: ci sono troppe variabili in gioco e non possiamo prenderne in considerazione solo alcune (es. la cattiveria dei difensori di ieri e di oggi) e non tutte le altre. I confronti a distanza di decenni non portano da nessuna parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Diego è stato il calcio.
> Io ho iniziato a seguire il calcio negli anni 80 e ricordo perfettamente la magia che trasmetteva.
> Passavo da bambino le vacanze estive con amici di Napoli e attraverso i loro racconti e il loro entusiasmo vivevo la magia maradona.
> Un qualcosa che non saprei spiegare talmente era devastante nella sua portata.
> ...



Quello che dicevo prima è proprio questo..

I confronti tecnici non si possono fare per me, ma di Maradona si parlerà ancora tra 100 anni mentre di messi e CR7 ci si ricorderà solo dei record e delle vittorie..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho amato Ruud alla follia, ma bisogna essere obiettivi. Quello che Gullit faceva col pallone Maradona lo faceva in ciabatte con un'arancia.



Certo, ma anche Mastour fa cose che Ruud e tanti altri non possono fare. Nell'88 Gullit è stato il più forte di tutti, perchè il Calcio non è giocoleria, è stato più continuo e più determinante e più inarrestabile. 
Lo stesso Diego non è stato il migliore perchè era il miglior gicoliere, ma perchè sapeva come si gioca a Calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che dicevo prima è proprio questo..
> 
> I confronti tecnici non si possono fare per me, ma di Maradona si parlerà ancora tra 100 anni mentre di messi e CR7 ci si ricorderà solo dei record e delle vittorie..



Io tifoso del milan guardavo quei bimbi napoletani che intonavano pieni di entusiasmo ' O mamma mamma mamma o mamma mamma mamma sai perche' mi batte il corazon? Ho visto Maradona Ho visto Maradona!!!', e restavo a bocca aperta.
Li ho capito cosa era maradona per napoli e per i napoletani.
E' stato il re indiscusso di una città e ha portato il sud a vincere contro il nord , contro il milan di berlusconi e la juve di agnelli.
Roba da pazzi a pensarci.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Bellissimo commento e provo a rispondere alla tua domanda: Messi e Ronaldo saranno ricordati tra cinquant’anni? Per me sì, ma insieme. I due giocatori più forti dell’ultimo decennio, uno al Real, l’altro al Barcellona, che si sfidano a suon di decine di gol, record annientati, trofei alzati, individuali e non. Messi sarà ricordato grazie a Ronaldo. Ronaldo sarà ricordato grazie a Messi. Due giocatori totalmente differenti sotto ogni punto di vista, che fanno cose fenomenali in due squadre rivalissime, le due più forti del mondo.
> È una bella storia, oggettivamente: per risultati sono tra i migliori della storia e hanno raggiunto l’apice più o meno nello stesso periodo.
> Non sottovalutiamo sempre il presente, che quando questi due non ci saranno più (e siamo già all’atto finale...) ci mancheranno tantissimo.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto.

Messi Vs. CR7 mi ricorda tennisticamente Federer Vs. Nadal..
è vero, la loro rivalità è stata incredibile..peccato non si sia mai risolta in un atto conclusivo decisivo (una finale di champions o di un mondiale)..sarebbe stato un finale da film e forse si sarebbe potuto dire "ecco il più forte tra i due"...così rimarrà per sempre la domanda..

Per adesso però il palmares di CR7 è più ricco, una champions e un mondiale in più e un trofeo con la nazionale.. (speriamo abbia finito di aggiornare le coppe internazionali..)


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io tifoso del milan guardavo quei bimbi napoletani che intonavano pieni di entusiasmo ' O mamma mamma mamma o mamma mamma mamma sai perche' mi batte il corazon? Ho visto Maradona Ho visto Maradona!!!', e restavo a bocca aperta.
> Li ho capito cosa era maradona per napoli e per i napoletani.
> E' stato il re indiscusso di una città e ha portato il sud a vincere contro il nord , contro il milan di berlusconi e la juve di agnelli.
> Roba da pazzi a pensarci.



Infatti è qualcosa di incredibile davvero..molti non si rendono conto, sento a volte cose tipo "Eh ma quel Napoli non era male"..ma dai siamo seri...nell'87 era una squadra modestissima...e nel '90 solo Careca parlava davvero la sua lingua..


----------



## IlMusagete (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Il calcio ormai vive di ere geologiche di 15-20 anni, impossibile fare paragoni tra epoche diverse..capisco che chi l'abbia visto giocare sia rimasto estasiato dalla sua tecnica, dalle sue imprese semi-individuali in uno sport di squadra e dal suo rapporto con la gente, era il campione del popolo.
MA RIPETO non si possono fare classifiche su epoche diverse: ora si giocano 60 partite all'anno, più tatticismi e fisici portati alla massima efficenza esplosiva; non ci sarà mai la controprova che Maradona potrebbe vincere il mondiale da solo in quest'era calcistica.


Dovremmo tutti levarci il prosciutto dagli occhi quando si fanno sti paragoni: Pele è stato il migliore della sua epoca, Maradona della sua, come Ronaldo e Messi di questa epoca, STOP.

Altrimenti dovremmo dire che Wilt Chamberlain è più forte di Michael Jordan o LeBron, ripeto con questi paragoni si ragiona più sul cuore che con la testa.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Certo, ma anche Mastour fa cose che Ruud e tanti altri non possono fare. Nell'88 Gullit è stato il più forte di tutti, perchè il Calcio non è giocoleria, è stato più continuo e più determinante e più inarrestabile.
> Lo stesso Diego non è stato il migliore perchè era il miglior gicoliere, ma perchè sapeva come si gioca a Calcio.



Ok raccolgo la provocazione, ma Maradona non era certo un giocoliere. Rispetto a Ruud era di un altro pianeta e, ripeto, Gullit l'ho adorato come nessun altro.
Poi è vero che Gullit nell'88 fu inarrestabile e probabilmente non avesse avuto gli infortuni terribili in carriera avrebbe lasciato un segno più profondo nel calcio. Nonostante questo Maradona fece una grande stagione, pure quella 87-88, anche se alla fine vincemmo noi in una rimonta epica.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



E' stato,per me che l'ho visto giocare, senza alcun dubbio il calciatore piu' grande. Al di la' della tecnica assurda aveva una leadership che non ho quasi mai visto su un campo di calcio. Trascinava,questo e' il verbo esatto, con la sua sola presenza le sue squadre. Quello che ha fatto con l'Argentina del 86 restera' una delle piu' grande imprese mai compiute nella storia di questo sport.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok raccolgo la provocazione, ma Maradona non era certo un giocoliere. Rispetto a Ruud era di un altro pianeta e, ripeto, Gullit l'ho adorato come nessun altro.
> Poi è vero che Gullit nell'88 fu inarrestabile e probabilmente non avesse avuto gli infortuni terribili in carriera avrebbe lasciato un segno più profondo nel calcio. Nonostante questo Maradona fece una grande stagione, pure quella 87-88, anche se alla fine vincemmo noi in una rimonta epica.



Quell'anno,se non sbaglio,fu la migliore stagione realizzatova dell'argentino in Italia.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Bellissimo commento e provo a rispondere alla tua domanda: Messi e Ronaldo saranno ricordati tra cinquant’anni? Per me sì, ma insieme. I due giocatori più forti dell’ultimo decennio, uno al Real, l’altro al Barcellona, che si sfidano a suon di decine di gol, record annientati, trofei alzati, individuali e non. Messi sarà ricordato grazie a Ronaldo. Ronaldo sarà ricordato grazie a Messi. Due giocatori totalmente differenti sotto ogni punto di vista, che fanno cose fenomenali in due squadre rivalissime, le due più forti del mondo.
> È una bella storia, oggettivamente: per risultati sono tra i migliori della storia e hanno raggiunto l’apice più o meno nello stesso periodo.
> Non sottovalutiamo sempre il presente, che quando questi due non ci saranno più (e siamo già all’atto finale...) ci mancheranno tantissimo.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente, ognuno è uomo della propria epoca.

Resta il fatto che per capacità tecniche e peso specifico nella propria squadra Maradona nella sua epoca ha segnato un abisso con chiunque altro. Ogni giocatore contemporaneo, anche i più grandi, hanno sempre ammesso e ammettono tutt'ora che Diego fosse di un altro pianeta, lo ammiravano estasiati pure loro da compagni o avversari... e parlo di giocatori come Baresi Platini Van Basten Careca Matthaus Maldini... leggende dell'epoca, tutti consapevoli della superiorità abissale di Maradona dal punto di vista tecnico e del gioco nei confronti di tutti gli altri.

"Diego era capace di cose che nessuno avrebbe potuto eguagliare. Le cose che io potrei fare con un pallone, lui potrebbe farle con un'arancia", queste parole sono di un certo Platini...

In questo senso forse solo Pelè ha avuto un'aura di superiorità così unanime nella propria epoca.

Comunque io ho avuto la fortuna di vivere e vedere Maradona giocatore, ma solo crescendo mi sono poi reso conto di quanto fosse bravo e geniale, e fosse, calcisticamente parlando, anche di un'intelligenza e di una leadership superiore a chiunque altro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quell'anno,se non sbaglio,fu la migliore stagione realizzatova dell'argentino in Italia.



Capocannoniere con 15 reti. Ma nell' 89-90 ne segnò 16. (Non vado a memoria, ho controllato la wiki ^^)


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Capocannoniere con 15 reti. Ma nell' 89-90 ne segnò 16. (Non vado a memoria, ho controllato la wiki ^^)



Esatto, non ricordavo malissimo alloraComunque,parliamo di un alieno. E mai come nel suo caso il termine e' appropriato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Capocannoniere con 15 reti. Ma nell' 89-90 ne segnò 16. (Non vado a memoria, ho controllato la wiki ^^)



Si ma non leggiamo con superficialità quei dati..in quegli anni era la regola segnare così "poco"..Platini ha vinto 3 capocannonieri di fila con meno di 20 gol..lo stesso Van Basten vinse una classifica marcatori con 19...


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ognuno è uomo della propria epoca.
> 
> Resta il fatto che per capacità tecniche e peso specifico nella propria squadra Maradona nella sua epoca ha segnato un abisso con chiunque altro. Ogni giocatore contemporaneo, anche i più grandi, hanno sempre ammesso e ammettono tutt'ora che Diego fosse di un altro pianeta, lo ammiravano estasiati pure loro da compagni o avversari... e parlo di giocatori come Baresi Platini Van Basten Careca Matthaus Maldini... leggende dell'epoca, tutti consapevoli della superiorità abissale di Maradona dal punto di vista tecnico e del gioco nei confronti di tutti gli altri.
> 
> ...






Esatto Lineker. Quando tutti i suoi avversari dicono che e' stato il piu' forte avversario che abbiano mai affrontato(chiedere a Baresi e Maldini per esempio) significa che parliamo di un mostro.
Anche io che l'ho visto giocare mi sono reso conto a distanza di tanti anni la fortuna che ho avuto di vederlo esibirsi. Eh,che ricordi...


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non leggiamo con superficialità quei dati..in quegli anni era la regola segnare così "poco"..Platini ha vinto 3 capocannonieri di fila con meno di 20 gol..lo stesso Van Basten vinse una classifica marcatori con 19...



All'epoca, con le vecchie regole e il fior fiore dei difensori in circolazione era praticamente impossibile segnare piu' di quelle reti.


----------



## zlatan (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> All'epoca, con le vecchie regole e il fior fiore dei difensori in circolazione era praticamente impossibile segnare piu' di quelle reti.



E in più c'erano una decina di partite in meno.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E in più c'erano una decina di partite in meno.



Eh si. Certe volte confesso che mi diverto a immaginare quanti gol avrebbe fatto Van Basten ad esempio nella serie A attuale. La riposta e' sempre la stessa. Almeno 40.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> All'epoca, con le vecchie regole e il fior fiore dei difensori in circolazione era praticamente impossibile segnare piu' di quelle reti.



Infatti le cose sono cambiate dagli anni '90 in poi..lì dai 25 gol di Van Basten nel '92 nessuno ha più vinto i marcatori sotto i 20..dagli anni 2000 poi si è spesso saliti vicini ai 30 se non oltre


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> [/U]
> 
> Esatto Lineker. Quando tutti i suoi avversari dicono che e' stato il piu' forte avversario che abbiano mai affrontato(chiedere a Baresi e Maldini per esempio) significa che parliamo di un mostro.
> Anche io che l'ho visto giocare mi sono reso conto a distanza di tanti anni la fortuna che ho avuto di vederlo esibirsi. Eh,che ricordi...



Senza parlare delle parole dei suoi compagni di squadra poi... a me ha sempre colpito il fatto che raccontino che non hanno mai sentito da Maradona una singola parola di rimprovero per un compagno, mai, nemmeno una reazione di stizza per un passaggio sbagliato. Questa cosa mi ha sempre affascinato di lui, sinceramente.

Oltre naturalmente alle parole di compagni come Giordano o Valdano o Ferrara... che si imbambolavano negli allenamenti e in partita addirittura a guardare cosa facesse, estasiati come bambini. Non riesco a immaginare che effetto potesse fare, da compagno di squadra o da avversario, vederlo giocare da vicino. Per un'amante del calcio doveva essere una sensazione pazzesca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E in più c'erano una decina di partite in meno.



Erano 4 partite in meno (18 partecipanti)

La discriminante era il gioco: difese durissime, propensione al pareggio in trasferta per 0-0, tendenza a fare melina se avanti 1 o 2 a zero, gioco effettivo almeno 10 minuti in meno di oggi


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza parlare delle parole dei suoi compagni di squadra poi... a me ha sempre colpito il fatto che raccontino che non hanno mai sentito da Maradona una singola parola di rimprovero per un compagno, mai, nemmeno una reazione di stizza per un passaggio sbagliato. Questa cosa mi ha sempre affascinato di lui, sinceramente.
> 
> Oltre naturalmente alle parole di compagni come Giordano o Valdano o Ferrara... che si imbambolavano negli allenamenti e in partita addirittura a guardare cosa facesse, estasiati come bambini. Non riesco a immaginare che effetto potesse fare, da compagno di squadra o da avversario, vederlo giocare da vicino. Per un'amante del calcio doveva essere una sensazione pazzesca.



Esatto. Maradona era davvero un leader e lo dimostrava con i fatti non a chiacchiere. Di interventi spaccagambe ne riceveva ogni domenica ma non lo vedevi mai lamentarsi. E i suoi rari allenamenti con la squadra erano seguiti dagli stessi compagni con meraviglia.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> All'epoca, con le vecchie regole e il fior fiore dei difensori in circolazione era praticamente impossibile segnare piu' di quelle reti.



Infatti, impossibile fare un paragone. A parte che il calcio era molto più ostruzionistico e difensivo, anche come regolamento, andrebbero considerate tante cose come la regola degli autogoal (all'epoca bastava una deviazione minima), i 2 punti a vittoria, il numero inferiore di partite, il retropassaggio al portiere... tutti elementi che però, a pensarci bene, svantaggiavano i giocatori di classe e offensivi rispetto al calcio di oggi.

Per questo dico che uno con le capacità tecniche e fisiche di Maradona giocasse oggi sarebbe inarrestabile, impossibile proprio da fermare.


----------



## zlatan (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Erano 4 partite in meno (18 partecipanti)
> 
> La discriminante era il gioco: difese durissime, propensione al pareggio in trasferta per 0-0, tendenza a fare melina se avanti 1 o 2 a zero, gioco effettivo almeno 10 minuti in meno di oggi



18 dal 88/89 lui è arrivato nel 84 e mi pare che se ne sia andato nel 91


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non leggiamo con superficialità quei dati..in quegli anni era la regola segnare così "poco"..Platini ha vinto 3 capocannonieri di fila con meno di 20 gol..lo stesso Van Basten vinse una classifica marcatori con 19...



Giusto... per questo le statistiche di CR7 e Messi non contano. Allora la vittoria dava solo 2 punti, il portiere poteva prenderla con le mani su passaggio, i palloni "non scendevano" pesando quasi il doppio (i gol di punta erano impossibili)


----------



## Snake (6 Settembre 2018)




----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> i palloni "non scendevano" pesando quasi il doppio (i gol di punta erano impossibili)



Questa è un'altra cosa che in pochissimi considerano..I palloni di oggi viaggiano molto più forte sono "studiati" per dare più resa..una volta un pallone era solo..un pallone.
Inoltre in un match si tirava in porta metà rispetto a oggi..forse meno..

Va detto però che i portieri erano più scarsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> 18 dal 88/89 lui è arrivato nel 84 e mi pare che se ne sia andato nel 91



Si mi riferivo al discorso letto poi anche su van basten..

In ogni caso 8 match in meno sono molti..almeno altri 2-3 gol li avrebbe fatti


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Settembre 2018)

Maradona è stato il più grande anche per un altro fatto: nel 1986 Arrigo Sacchi ha cambiato il calcio mondiale con la sua rivoluzione. Esiste un calcio pre-Sacchi e un calcio post-Sacchi, molto più veloce, molto più duro ecc. Maradona ha scavallato le due epoche e ha dimostrato di essere il migliore di tutti i tempi sia nell'era pre-Sacchi che nell'era post Sacchi. Una roba pressochè irripetibile.

Altra cosa, i giocatori del passato godranno SEMPRE di un credito maggiore rispetto a quelli di adesso, semplicemente perchè allora il calcio era letteralmente un altro sport. Gli attaccanti non erano per nulla garantiti, i difensori entravano come fabbri. Guardate questo filmato (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bUC6OS0X_4&t=520s) dal minuto 9:17. Falli del genere, che oggi sarebbero non solo da espulsione ma da ARRESTO per attentato all'incolumità personale, all'epoca non solo erano tollerati, ma erano incoraggiati dagli allenatori. E gli arbitri non ammonivano nemmeno. Il fallo assassinino di Goicoechea si prese a stento l'ammonizione.


----------



## Lambro (6 Settembre 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Maradona è stato il più grande anche per un altro fatto: nel 1986 Arrigo Sacchi ha cambiato il calcio mondiale con la sua rivoluzione. Esiste un calcio pre-Sacchi e un calcio post-Sacchi, molto più veloce, molto più duro ecc. Maradona ha scavallato le due epoche e ha dimostrato di essere il migliore di tutti i tempi sia nell'era pre-Sacchi che nell'era post Sacchi. Una roba pressochè irripetibile.
> 
> Altra cosa, i giocatori del passato godranno SEMPRE di un credito maggiore rispetto a quelli di adesso, semplicemente perchè allora il calcio era letteralmente un altro sport. Gli attaccanti non erano per nulla garantiti, i difensori entravano come fabbri. Guardate questo filmato (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bUC6OS0X_4&t=520s) dal minuto 9:17. Falli del genere, che oggi sarebbero non solo da espulsione ma da ARRESTO per attentato all'incolumità personale, all'epoca non solo erano tollerati, ma erano incoraggiati dagli allenatori. E gli arbitri non ammonivano nemmeno. Il fallo assassinino di Goicoechea si prese a stento l'ammonizione.



Il Maradona post Sacchi è sinceramente in calando, con un mondiale a Italia 90 dove gioca partite solo discrete ma trascina più che altro con il carisma (in quello rimane unico nella storia del calcio) la sua Argentina alla finale.
Il grande ritorno a Usa 94, distrutto ancora una volta dalla cocaina, rimane quella scintilla quel brillio unico nel firmamento.
Quel gol commentato magicamente dal telecronista di origini uruguaiane per cui Buffa stravede (ma di cui ora non ricordo il nome) non lo dimenticherò mai.

Dai il mondiale che ha vinto da solo nell'86, con la guerra delle falkland in atto, con quel gol di mano proprio agli inglesi, con quella meraviglia dribblando tutta l'inghilterra, tutta la fredda tracotanza inglese con la furbizia latina, quella partita da sola è un film un caso unico totalmente unico nella storia del calcio, un valore politico che raramente si è visto nello sport (mi vengono in mente solo i pugni neri alzati al cielo a monaco dai due velocisti americani o il rifiuto di alì di andare in vietnam).

E' vero che fra tanti anni ricorderemo i 2010/2020 come i dieci di messi e ronaldo, i migliori della loro epoca che han frantumato tutte le statistiche possibili in un calcio molto piu' offensivo rispetto al passato.

Ma è altrettanto vero che l'importante è emozionare, e come Diego , a quei leggendari livelli, nessuno mai.

De Napoli era un mio cliente, quando venne a Reggio E. a svernare ormai, e mi parlava sempre di Diego come si può parlare di DIO.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Settembre 2018)

Citate tutti il mondiale dell'86 però nessuno dice mai che quella vittoria non è pulita. Maradona si è macchiato di una delle più grandi ruberie della storia dello sport, non solo del calcio, un vero e proprio latrocinio, segnando di mano il gol che sbloccò la partita. Roba che Juliano Ronaldo e Muntari Buffon scansatevi proprio. Intendiamoci, io non voglio sostenere che sia una pippa, tutt'altro, però secondo me non è così forte come viene dipinto. In pratica mitizzato. Per quanto mi riguarda, i veri campioni lo sono dentro e fuori dal campo, e non trascendono da valori come la lealtà sportiva, cosa che non ha mai contraddistinto El Pibe.


----------



## Lambro (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Citate tutti il mondiale dell'86 però nessuno dice mai che quella vittoria non è pulita. Maradona si è macchiato di una delle più grandi ruberie della storia dello sport, non solo del calcio, un vero e proprio latrocinio, segnando di mano il gol che sbloccò la partita. Roba che Juliano Ronaldo e Muntari Buffon scansatevi proprio. Intendiamoci, io non voglio sostenere che sia una pippa, tutt'altro, però secondo me non è così forte come viene dipinto. In pratica mitizzato. Per quanto mi riguarda, i veri campioni lo sono dentro e fuori dal campo, e non trascendono da valori come la lealtà sportiva, cosa che non ha mai contraddistinto El Pibe.



La simpatica canaglia da sempre attrae di più del perfettino, Maradona era il Robin Hood argentino


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

topic dell'anno. Attirerei antipatie e risposte piccate se dicessi come la penso, mi sa che l'età media del forum è veramente altina. Mbappè nel Napoli di Maradona starebbe facendo un altro sport, e avrebbero chiamato la DEA per fargli un test antidoping. Senza considerare che (mi auguro) la maggior parte di voi non ha la piu pallida idea di cosa sia la coca (e meno male!) per affermare davvero che Maradona nel calcio di oggi vincerebbe il pallone d'oro 

Mi dispiace non averlo mai visto giocare dal vivo...per questioni anagrafiche non ne ho avuta la possibilità. Come non ho visto Gullit, Van Basten...il calcio è il mio sport preferito, è davvero un peccato che non avrò mai più la possibilità di vedere questi giocatori INARRIVABILI, che dite nei prossimi 560 anni nascerà qualcuno del loro livello? O sarà costretto a sorbirmi i bidoni di adesso? Dite prima di morire avrò anche io la fortuna di vedere le coppie di centrali di difesa che non sanno neanche se stanno calciando di esterno o di collo?


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> topic dell'anno. Attirerei antipatie e risposte piccate se dicessi come la penso, mi sa che l'età media del forum è veramente altina. Mbappè nel Napoli di Maradona starebbe facendo un altro sport, e avrebbero chiamato la DEA per fargli un test antidoping. Senza considerare che (mi auguro) la maggior parte di voi non ha la piu pallida idea di cosa sia la coca (e meno male!) per affermare davvero che Maradona nel calcio di oggi vincerebbe il pallone d'oro



Ma no dai, intervieni anche tu e dicci come la pensi! Siamo su un forum per discutere è questo il bello! Nessuno di noi tiene la verità in tasca, e in discussioni del genere c'è anche molto soggettivismo.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, intervieni anche tu e dicci come la pensi! Siamo su un forum per discutere è questo il bello! Nessuno di noi tiene la verità in tasca, e in discussioni del genere c'è anche molto soggettivismo.


Ho integrato il mio post sopra, con l'ironia però. Mi viene difficile rispondere seriamente a certi post.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, ognuno è uomo della propria epoca.
> 
> Resta il fatto che per capacità tecniche e peso specifico nella propria squadra Maradona nella sua epoca ha segnato un abisso con chiunque altro. Ogni giocatore contemporaneo, anche i più grandi, hanno sempre ammesso e ammettono tutt'ora che Diego fosse di un altro pianeta, lo ammiravano estasiati pure loro da compagni o avversari... e parlo di giocatori come Baresi Platini Van Basten Careca Matthaus Maldini... leggende dell'epoca, tutti consapevoli della superiorità abissale di Maradona dal punto di vista tecnico e del gioco nei confronti di tutti gli altri.
> 
> ...


Fra 20 anni si diranno le stesse identiche cose di Messi e di Ronaldo, con i top di adesso che nei loro libri scriveranno di aver visto fare cose in allenamento incredibili. Iniesta (che, ovviamente, non vale un'unghia di -giocatore anni 90 anche scarsino a caso- ), fra 20 anni ti dirà che quello che lui faceva con una forchetta, Messi lo faceva con la palla medica.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Erano 4 partite in meno (18 partecipanti)
> 
> La discriminante era il gioco: difese durissime, propensione al pareggio in trasferta per 0-0, tendenza a fare melina se avanti 1 o 2 a zero, gioco effettivo almeno 10 minuti in meno di oggi



Piccolo spunto di riflessione: da questo tuo messaggio mi pare di capire che ne escano un po' sminuite le capacità difensive dei centrali del tempo: giocando in questo modo, gli attaccanti avevano meno chance di rendersi pericolosi e di conseguenza per i difensori era più semplice gestire la situazione. Allora, forse, non sono poi così male i tanto bistrattati difensori del giorno d'oggi che si trovano di fronte a un gioco ultra-offensivo. 
Correggimi se sbaglio: per me il calcio anni '80-'90 è qualcosa di lontanissimo, di cui mi ricordo ben poco


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> topic dell'anno. Attirerei antipatie e risposte piccate se dicessi come la penso, mi sa che l'età media del forum è veramente altina. Mbappè nel Napoli di Maradona starebbe facendo un altro sport, e avrebbero chiamato la DEA per fargli un test antidoping. Senza considerare che (mi auguro) la maggior parte di voi non ha la piu pallida idea di cosa sia la coca (e meno male!) per affermare davvero che Maradona nel calcio di oggi vincerebbe il pallone d'oro
> 
> Mi dispiace non averlo mai visto giocare dal vivo...per questioni anagrafiche non ne ho avuta la possibilità. Come non ho visto Gullit, Van Basten...il calcio è il mio sport preferito, è davvero un peccato che non avrò mai più la possibilità di vedere questi giocatori INARRIVABILI, che dite nei prossimi 560 anni nascerà qualcuno del loro livello? O sarà costretto a sorbirmi i bidoni di adesso? Dite prima di morire avrò anche io la fortuna di vedere le coppie di centrali di difesa che non sanno neanche se stanno calciando di esterno o di collo?



Secondo me hai letto pochi commenti e ti sei fatto un'idea distorta..
La maggior parte giustamente dice: non si possono fare i confronti "tecnici" fra epoche diverse e quindi si devono fare i confronti solo per quello che i giocatori hanno saputo rappresentare nella loro epoca e per i tifosi..e Maradona ha rappresentato tantissimo e ha vinto con squadre mediocri

Poi è chiaro, se uno nasce guardano il calcio di oggi e poi guarda un match anni '80 si mette a ridere..come io mi addormento se guardo la leggendaria Italia-Germania 4-3 o la mitica Italia-Brasile 3-2..oggi lo sport è diverso (non solo il calcio, pensa al tennis..un ragazzino di oggi ti direbbe che Borg contro Nadal non avrebbe visto palla..ma ha senso come paragone???)

La tua ironia però è un po' fuori luogo..Mbappè è possibile che nel calcio anni '80 allenandosi e nutrendosi come allora avrebbe corso a metà della velocità e alla prima pedata del Vierchowod di turno avrebbe chiuso la carriera..


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fra 20 anni si diranno le stesse identiche cose di Messi e di Ronaldo, con i top di adesso che nei loro libri scriveranno di aver visto fare cose in allenamento incredibili. Iniesta (che, ovviamente, non vale un'unghia di -giocatore anni 90 anche scarsino a caso- ), fra 20 anni ti dirà che quello che lui faceva con una forchetta, Messi lo faceva con la palla medica.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Il fatto è che, secondo me, Maradona viene da un'epoca calcistica dove ancora regnava un po' di romanticismo, e quindi ne siamo rimasti tutti ammaliati, e tendiamo a mitizzare tutto ciò che viene da lì, perché sappiamo dentro di noi che non si ripeteranno più quelle atmosfere. Ovviamente non si possono paragonare i giocatori, probabilmente fra 20 anni diranno di CR7 e Messi quello che viene detto adesso di Maradona, così come noi adesso parliamo di Maradona e non citiamo Alfredo Di Stefano (un grandissimo). Detto questo, Maradona era forse più "personaggio", mentre Messi e CR7 sono più "macchine" da goals. Inoltre, va detto, cosa molto importante, che questi due hanno alle spalle squadre che giocano per loro e ne amplificano le doti, mentre in squadre normali forse farebbero vedere il giusto. Maradona da questo punto di vista è stato sicuramente unico. Per le doti tecniche poi, non credo ci sia paragone, Maradona le aveva proprio a livello di DNA, i giocatori di adesso sono più costruiti e forse meno naturali.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Il fatto è che, secondo me, *Maradona viene da un'epoca calcistica dove ancora regnava un po' di romanticismo*, e quindi ne siamo rimasti tutti ammaliati, e tendiamo a mitizzare tutto ciò che viene da lì, perché sappiamo dentro di noi che non si ripeteranno più quelle atmosfere. Ovviamente non si possono paragonare i giocatori, probabilmente fra 20 anni diranno di CR7 e Messi quello che viene detto adesso di Maradona, così come noi adesso parliamo di Maradona e non citiamo Alfredo Di Stefano (un grandissimo). Detto questo, Maradona era forse più "personaggio", mentre Messi e CR7 sono più "macchine" da goals. Inoltre, va detto, cosa molto importante, che questi due hanno alle spalle squadre che giocano per loro e ne amplificano le doti, mentre in squadre normali forse farebbero vedere il giusto. Maradona da questo punto di vista è stato sicuramente unico. Per le doti tecniche poi, non credo ci sia paragone, Maradona le aveva proprio a livello di DNA, i giocatori di adesso sono più costruiti e forse meno naturali.



Secondo me hai toccato un punto interessante: è l'idea che, pur non avendoli vissuti, mi sono fatto anch'io sugli anni '80!


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Piccolo spunto di riflessione: da questo tuo messaggio mi pare di capire che ne escano un po' sminuite le capacità difensive dei centrali del tempo: giocando in questo modo, gli attaccanti avevano meno chance di rendersi pericolosi e di conseguenza per i difensori era più semplice gestire la situazione. Allora, forse, non sono poi così male i tanto bistrattati difensori del giorno d'oggi che si trovano di fronte a un gioco ultra-offensivo.
> Correggimi se sbaglio: per me il calcio anni '80-'90 è qualcosa di lontanissimo, di cui mi ricordo ben poco



Di certo i difensori del tempo erano mediamente molto più rudi e le entrate killer o le trattenute erano tollerate..questo li favoriva..però in marcatura avevano un'attenzione che oggi i difensori si sognano

Poi come per tutti i ruoli l'evoluzione del gioco ha cambiato tutto..un tempo erano eccezione i liberi che uscivano palla al piede, e la spazzatta lunga era la prima regola..

Personalmente ritengo il calcio, dal punto di vista dello spettacolo, sia evoluto..senza dubbio


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fra 20 anni si diranno le stesse identiche cose di Messi e di Ronaldo, con i top di adesso che nei loro libri scriveranno di aver visto fare cose in allenamento incredibili. Iniesta (che, ovviamente, non vale un'unghia di -giocatore anni 90 anche scarsino a caso- ), fra 20 anni ti dirà che quello che lui faceva con una forchetta, Messi lo faceva con la palla medica.



Tra 20 anni, se ci sarò, ne parleremo.
Come ho scritto ognuno è uomo della propria epoca. Io non ho visto Pelè ma per fortuna ho visto Maradona e me lo sono goduto proprio.
Sinceramente col suo talento non ho mai visto più nessuno, anche se di fuoriclasse assoluti che ho amato ce ne sono tanti e ce ne saranno ancora. 
Opinione mia naturalmente.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di certo i difensori del tempo erano mediamente molto più rudi e le entrate killer o le trattenute erano tollerate..questo li favoriva..però in marcatura avevano un'attenzione che oggi i difensori si sognano
> 
> Poi come per tutti i ruoli l'evoluzione del gioco ha cambiato tutto..un tempo erano eccezione i liberi che uscivano palla al piede, e la spazzatta lunga era la prima regola..
> 
> Personalmente ritengo il calcio, dal punto di vista dello spettacolo, sia evoluto..senza dubbio



Grazie


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dico solo questo, Maradona era uno di quelli che da solo e ripeto, da solo, ti faceva vincere le partite e ti portava in alto. Guardatevi tutte le partite che fece nel mondiale 1986 in Messico e non limitatevi all'episodio della "mano de dios". Poi se stiamo a parlare di "continuità calcistica", sì, è inferiore a Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo, ma a questo punto dovremmo svalutare anche giocatori come Van Basten che, seppur non per colpa sua, si è ritirato presto oppure Shevchenko, che a 30 anni, diventò l'ombra di se stesso al Chelsea.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Il fatto è che, secondo me, Maradona viene da un'epoca calcistica dove ancora regnava un po' di romanticismo, e quindi ne siamo rimasti tutti ammaliati, e tendiamo a mitizzare tutto ciò che viene da lì, perché sappiamo dentro di noi che non si ripeteranno più quelle atmosfere. Ovviamente non si possono paragonare i giocatori, probabilmente fra 20 anni diranno di CR7 e Messi quello che viene detto adesso di Maradona, così come noi adesso parliamo di Maradona e non citiamo Alfredo Di Stefano (un grandissimo). Detto questo, Maradona era forse più "personaggio", mentre Messi e CR7 sono più "macchine" da goals. Inoltre, va detto, cosa molto importante, che questi due hanno alle spalle squadre che giocano per loro e ne amplificano le doti, mentre in squadre normali forse farebbero vedere il giusto. Maradona da questo punto di vista è stato sicuramente unico. Per le doti tecniche poi, non credo ci sia paragone, Maradona le aveva proprio a livello di DNA, i giocatori di adesso sono più costruiti e forse meno naturali.



Parlo per me, del personaggio Maradona frega e è sempre fregato meno di zero.

Io di lui ricordo limpide le disumane capacità tecniche e la leadership, poi quello che diceva o faceva non è mai interessato anche perchè ero molto giovane.

Oggi si gioca in modo molto più offensivo e la tecnica è una componente imprescindibile del gioco (anche il peggiore dei mediani deve avere proprietà di palleggio eccelse per giocare ad alti livelli) e uno delle qualità di Maradona risalterebbe in modo eclatante.

Magari, e dico anche per fortuna, ha giocato in un'epoca dove la giocata fine a sè stessa era più tollerata, dove le sue giocate eccessive venivano supportate sempre... oggi pretenderebbero più concretezza, meno colpi di tacco e dribbling a metà campo, questo sì, ma per il resto con la sua tecnica interpreterebbe il gioco in velocità di oggi in modo perfetto e sarebbe letteralmente imprendibile, senza considerare che aveva una capacità di calciare il pallone come mai abbiamo visto nè prima nè dopo di lui, per precisione (i suoi lanci millimetrici sono leggendari) e per rapidità di esecuzione.
E non parliamo del controllo di palla e del palleggio di Maradona...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa è un'altra cosa che in pochissimi considerano..I palloni di oggi viaggiano molto più forte sono "studiati" per dare più resa..una volta un pallone era solo..un pallone.
> Inoltre in un match si tirava in porta metà rispetto a oggi..forse meno..
> 
> Va detto però che i portieri erano più scarsi



Vorrei vedere cr7 se con un etrusco 1990 saprebbe calciare la 'maledetta'.
In quei tempi c'era dunga che buttava giù la porta oppure capitava che vialli si fratturasse un piede non impattando bene la palla nel calciare un rigore.
Altro che i palloni di oggi....


----------



## Lambro (6 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere cr7 se con un etrusco 1990 saprebbe calciare la 'maledetta'.
> In quei tempi c'era dunga che buttava giù la porta oppure capitava che vialli si fratturasse un piede non impattando bene la palla nel calciare un rigore.
> Altro che i palloni di oggi....



E non dimentichiamo che allora c'era il retropassaggio al portiere che poteva usare le mani come voleva ,perfettamente valido.
Quante meline o quante azioni d'attacco sventate con un facilissimo retropass.
Il calcio è verametne cambiato taaanto, per fortuna.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere cr7 se con un etrusco 1990 saprebbe calciare la 'maledetta'.
> In quei tempi c'era dunga che buttava giù la porta oppure capitava che vialli si fratturasse un piede non impattando bene la palla nel calciare un rigore.
> Altro che i palloni di oggi....



Senza parlare dei campi... San Siro negli anni di Italia 90 sembrava un campo arato...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> topic dell'anno. Attirerei antipatie e risposte piccate se dicessi come la penso, mi sa che l'età media del forum è veramente altina. Mbappè nel Napoli di Maradona starebbe facendo un altro sport, e avrebbero chiamato la DEA per fargli un test antidoping. Senza considerare che (mi auguro) la maggior parte di voi non ha la piu pallida idea di cosa sia la coca (e meno male!) per affermare davvero che Maradona nel calcio di oggi vincerebbe il pallone d'oro
> 
> Mi dispiace non averlo mai visto giocare dal vivo...per questioni anagrafiche non ne ho avuta la possibilità. Come non ho visto Gullit, Van Basten...il calcio è il mio sport preferito, è davvero un peccato che non avrò mai più la possibilità di vedere questi giocatori INARRIVABILI, che dite nei prossimi 560 anni nascerà qualcuno del loro livello? O sarà costretto a sorbirmi i bidoni di adesso? Dite prima di morire avrò anche io la fortuna di vedere le coppie di centrali di difesa che non sanno neanche se stanno calciando di esterno o di collo?



Comunque questo topic parla di Maradona, non del calcio del passato in generale.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza parlare dei campi... San Siro negli anni di Italia 90 sembrava un campo arato...


Verissimo, infatti la palla, oggi, sull'erba perfetta e spesso e volentieri bagnata appositamente, va al doppio della velocità. Serve più controllo palla (molto), occorre dosare meglio la forza, serve semplicemente essere migliori tecnicamente, e tanti difensori di allora oggi avrebbero fatto un altro mestiere.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamo che allora c'era il retropassaggio al portiere che poteva usare le mani come voleva ,perfettamente valido.
> Quante meline o quante azioni d'attacco sventate con un facilissimo retropass.
> Il calcio è verametne cambiato taaanto, per fortuna.



Altra osservazione importante.
La possibilità di giocare per il portiere la palla con le mani sul retropassaggio del compagno rendeva il calcio di quei tempi diverso inevitabilmente da quello attuale : innanzitutto consentiva a difensori fabbri di poter solo badare a difendere senza dover per forza essere eccelsi nella prima impostazione e poi di fatto portava le partite a finire un quarto d'ora prima laddove oggi assistiamo a più partite dentro la partita.
E' anche vero però che l'atletismo di oggi ha fatto sparire il 10 che in quegli anni era per tutti i tifosi IL calcio.
Riuscirebbe oggi gazza gascoigne a riciclarsi attaccante esterno , centrocampista offensivo o, addirittura, regista basso?
E zola che fine avrebbe fatto? 
E platini ?
Fare paragoni tra epoche diverse è sempre complicato.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Verissimo, infatti la palla, oggi, sull'erba perfetta e spesso e volentieri bagnata appositamente, va al doppio della velocità. Serve più controllo palla (molto), occorre dosare meglio la forza, serve semplicemente essere migliori tecnicamente, e tanti difensori di allora oggi avrebbero fatto un altro mestiere.



Come è anche vero che tanti difensori di oggi in quel calcio dove il difensore doveva saper innanzitutto difendere avrebbero fatto panchina a vita.
Un bonucci negli anni anni 90 non avrebbe mai preso il posto a un Annoni, avessi detto scirea.
Epoche diverse, qualità diverse.
Saper difendere per un difensore è tecnica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Verissimo, infatti la palla, oggi, sull'erba perfetta e spesso e volentieri bagnata appositamente, va al doppio della velocità. Serve più controllo palla (molto), occorre dosare meglio la forza, serve semplicemente essere migliori tecnicamente, e tanti difensori di allora oggi avrebbero fatto un altro mestiere.



L'evoluzione del gioco fa parte del gioco stesso..per questo ribadiamo ancora, i paragoni tra epoche sono privi di senso..chiunque capirebbe che il Ciro Immobile di oggi, catapultato con la DeLorean nel 1985, farebbe 45 gol a campionato visto che atleticamente è un essere umano diverso..ne dobbiamo dedurre che Immobile è meglio di Van Basten?

Boh..

Io penso che non ha senso sminuire quelli di oggi ma nemmeno deridere quelli di un tempo..sennò secondo la tua logica Baresi vale un calzino di Barzagli..


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me hai letto pochi commenti e ti sei fatto un'idea distorta..
> La maggior parte giustamente dice: non si possono fare i confronti "tecnici" fra epoche diverse e quindi si devono fare i confronti solo per quello che i giocatori hanno saputo rappresentare nella loro epoca e per i tifosi..e Maradona ha rappresentato tantissimo e ha vinto con squadre mediocri
> 
> Poi è chiaro, se uno nasce guardano il calcio di oggi e poi guarda un match anni '80 si mette a ridere..come io mi addormento se guardo la leggendaria Italia-Germania 4-3 o la mitica Italia-Brasile 3-2..oggi lo sport è diverso (non solo il calcio, pensa al tennis..un ragazzino di oggi ti direbbe che Borg contro Nadal non avrebbe visto palla..ma ha senso come paragone???)
> ...


La mia ironia non è riferita a nessun utente in particolare, quando leggo i post spesso neanche faccio caso all'autore, può darsi sia fuori luogo. La sintesi è che il calcio di oggi è tecnicamente, tatticamente ed atleticamente DI MOLTO superiore a quello di 30 anni fa. Come alcuni di voi hanno fatto notare, anche i campi da gioco, palloni, arbitraggi e tanto altro si è evoluto. La mia risposta al topic è dunque si, ed anche di molto. Tu mi parli di un Mbappè che forse non riuscirebbe ad emergere, io ti parlo di un Maradona che dopo esser entrato nel tunnel della bamba ,non avrebbe potuto giocare al 100% in un campo professionistico.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come è anche vero che tanti difensori di oggi in quel calcio dove il difensore doveva saper innanzitutto difendere avrebbero fatto panchina a vita.
> Un bonucci negli anni anni 90 non avrebbe mai preso il posto a un Annoni, avessi detto scirea.
> Epoche diverse, qualità diverse.
> Saper difendere per un difensore è tecnica.


Su Bonucci per carità, non posso certo darti torto. Ma credi davvero che i difensori di oggi sappiano "difendere meno" di quelli di allora? Il paragone mi dici di non farlo, ma lo fai tu! Io dico che con l'evoluzione tecnica e tattica del gioco, il difensore di adesso, anche il più fesso, deve stare più concentrato di allora. Oggi persino il portiere,se vai in pressing, devi stare attento che non ti salti. Oppure si sapeva benissimo che il terzinaccio avversario non avrebbe mai tirato ne dribblato.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La mia ironia non è riferita a nessun utente in particolare, quando leggo i post spesso neanche faccio caso all'autore, può darsi sia fuori luogo. La sintesi è che il calcio di oggi è tecnicamente, tatticamente ed atleticamente DI MOLTO superiore a quello di 30 anni fa. Come alcuni di voi hanno fatto notare, anche i campi da gioco, palloni, arbitraggi e tanto altro si è evoluto. La mia risposta al topic è dunque si, ed anche di molto. Tu mi parli di un Mbappè che forse non riuscirebbe ad emergere, io ti parlo di un Maradona che dopo esser entrato nel tunnel della bamba ,non avrebbe potuto giocare al 100% in un campo professionistico.



Opinioni...Per me invece il livello tecnico di oggi e' terribilmente in calo rispetto a 30 anni fa e vedo degli errori tali che mi chiedo come ci si arrivi in serie A al giorno d'oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Verissimo, infatti la palla, oggi, sull'erba perfetta e spesso e volentieri bagnata appositamente, va al doppio della velocità. Serve più controllo palla (molto), occorre dosare meglio la forza, serve semplicemente essere migliori tecnicamente, e tanti difensori di allora oggi avrebbero fatto un altro mestiere.



Assolutamente si, se facciamo un paragone è ovvio che tecnicamente il calcio si è evoluto tanto, anche tatticamente, e serve una tecnica di base perfetta al massimo livello per giocare oggi, oltre a profonde conoscenze tattiche del gioco, soprattutto perchè i tempi di gioco sono sempre più ridotti.

Ma se penso al calcio di allora, i giocatori più tecnici erano in verità parecchio svantaggiati da un gioco molto più difensivo e duro. I più bravi erano soggetti a marcature a uomo a tutto campo, senza esclusione di colpi e asfissianti, che con i regolamenti di oggi sono semplicemente inconcepibili. I difensori di oggi sono certamente più forti come giocatori, e più che mai sotto l'aspetto tecnico, ma fanno errori di marcatura e di anticipo che nel calcio "a uomo" li avrebbero fatti finire a giocare in seconda categoria 

La vita degli attaccanti, e dei giocatori di attacco in generale, è infinitamente più facilitata nel calcio moderno, anche per regolamento proprio. Per fortuna eh... io non ho nessuna nostalgia dei vari Vierchowod e Kholer!

Ma se penso a uno come Maradona nel calcio di oggi mi viene da ridere... ci vorrebbe un'intera squadra per fermarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Su Bonucci per carità, non posso certo darti torto. Ma credi davvero che i difensori di oggi sappiano "difendere meno" di quelli di allora? Il paragone mi dici di non farlo, ma lo fai tu! Io dico che con l'evoluzione tecnica e tattica del gioco, il difensore di adesso, anche il più fesso, deve stare più concentrato di allora. Oggi persino il portiere,se vai in pressing, devi stare attento che non ti salti. Oppure si sapeva benissimo che il terzinaccio avversario non avrebbe mai tirato ne dribblato.



Ma i paragoni si possono fare eccome, purchè contestualizzati.
Il difensore di oggi eccelle sicuramente in atletismo,palleggio e sa marcare per come si marca oggi ma nella pura marcatura dell'uomo su uomo oggi vi sono mancanze che negli anni passati erano inaccettabili.
Il gioco duro ovviamente permetteva quel tipo di marcatura laddove il gioco veloce di oggi non lo consente.
Tempi diversi e gioco che si è evoluto.
Oggi il difensore lavora sulla postura, sulle linee di passaggio in modo maniacale mentre una volta la vecchia scuola insegnava a marcare l'uomo.
Maradona ad esempio era uno di quelli seguito ad ombra anche fino al bagno , per tutto il campo e per tutta la partita.
Concetti oggi arcaici perchè se provi a marcare e menare cosi messi ti becchi due gialli in 20' lasciando la tua squadra in 10.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Opinioni...Per me invece il livello tecnico di oggi e' terribilmente in calo rispetto a 30 anni fa e vedo degli errori tali che mi chiedo come ci si arrivi in serie A al giorno d'oggi.


Quando fa comodo i difensori e gli incontristi di un tempo erano rudi, spaccavano le gambe e non badavano al sodo. Adesso addirittura il livello tecnico era migliore.... E' un'affermazione che contrasta proprio l'evoluzione dell'umanità eh, se ti fai un giro nel centro del Borussia Dortmund ti rendi conto che certe tecnologie permettono un' "affinazione" della tecnica incredibile.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quando fa comodo i difensori e gli incontristi di un tempo erano rudi, spaccavano le gambe e non badavano al sodo. Adesso addirittura il livello tecnico era migliore.... E' un'affermazione che contrasta proprio l'evoluzione dell'umanità eh, se ti fai un giro nel centro del Borussia Dortmund ti rendi conto che certe tecnologie permettono un' "affinazione" della tecnica incredibile.



Wow,credo mi ci rechero' con GallianI.Chissa' che mi magnifichi le progressive sorti della tecnologia teutonica


----------



## Lambro (6 Settembre 2018)

Le epoche sono cambiate , l'uomo è cambiato, i paragoni sono insensati.
Ma rimane la poesia perdio,non dimentichiamocelo.
In quello Diego è inarrivabile.


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Wow,credo mi ci rechero' con GallianI.Chissa' che mi magnifichi le progressive sorti della tecnologia teutonica


Si tratta di oggettività, non di opinioni. Ma mi rendo conto che con un probabile 50enne, nome utente Rivera10, è difficile parlare di calcio passato con oggettività.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si tratta di oggettività, non di opinioni. Ma mi rendo conto che con un probabile 50enne, nome utente Rivera10, è difficile parlare di calcio passato con oggettività.



Io penso che quando si parla di calcio come di ogni cosa, si dovrebbe parlare con cognizione di causa, sia che si abbia 50 anni sia che se ne abbia 10...Dopodiche' io non sono ammalato di passatismo, non credo che tutto cio' che e' successo in passato sia migliore del presente,ma credo che questo debba valere anche viceversa.


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma rimane la poesia perdio,non dimentichiamocelo.


Che è poi l'unica cosa che conta. Chi non ha amato George Weah? Eppure non lo metterei nella top 5 dei nostri migliori campioni. 

"Ciao a tutti, belli e brutti"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Si tratta di oggettività, non di opinioni. Ma mi rendo conto che con un probabile 50enne, nome utente Rivera10, è difficile parlare di calcio passato con oggettività.



Guarda Milan-Napoli del 1984-85... ci sono Maradona, Baresi, F.Galli, Evani, Virdis.
Hatley-Wilkins !!
A me non pare proprio che siano lenti! Ed è il secondo tempo. Sono più veloci del Milan di Montella e di tante altre partite che si vedono oggi.
Che negli anni 80 non si corresse è un falso mito.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Settembre 2018)

Oppure questa Juve-Napoli 85-86, e questa sarebbe la soporifera Juve Trapattoniana

Edit: per me il video ha una velocità accelerata


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Settembre 2018)

Boh raga, io sinceramente non capisco il problema. A mio modo di vedere, ci sono giocatori che trascendono il periodo e il contesto, perché diventano delle vere e proprie icone leggendarie, che cambiano in un modo o in un altro il calcio. Maradona è uno di questi, e tra questi, è stato il più grande. Prima di lui Pelè. Dopo di lui,Ronaldo e Ronaldinho nei soli due anni. Forse Messi, ha raggiunto picchi tali, provocando quelle emozioni che solo alcuni giocatori ti trasmettono, a prescindere dai colori. Sta tutta qui la differenza. Credo che oggi nessuno ritenga Messi o Cr7 dei sopravvalutati, anzi, sono dei fuoriclasse, che rimarranno nella storia anche loro. Il punto è che a differenza dei sopracitati(soprattutto CR7) sono dei giocatori costruiti, delle vere e proprie macchine da guerra, che non hanno nessun interesse a trasmettere emozioni al pubblico, ma solo quello di vincere e fare gol. Maradona invece(anche R10) quando giocava, trasmetteva emozioni fortissime, condivise sia dai suoi tifosi che da quelli avversari, il calcio è divertimento, passione, intrattenimento, gioia, creatività. Tutto questo è incarnato in Maradona, e pochissimi altri, come R10, che magari non hanno vinto come Messi, Cr7 e compagnia, ma di sicuro nel loro picco massimo, hanno trasmesso quel qualcosa in più che rimarrà per sempre.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Per quanto mi riguarda assolutamente NO...Maradona non è sopravvalutato....rimane sempre il più grande...e forse lo sarà per sempre...

Non voglio entrare in tematiche tecniche/fisiche/tattiche come hanno fatto gli altri Utenti perchè non ne sono all'altezza e perchè non è l'argomento del quale voglio parlare...

Voglio essere più ''intimo'' e ''romantico''...
Parto da una domanda ''intima''...perchè adoro questo sport?
Per le emozioni che sa dare....per l'adrenalina...per lo stupore che provo in certi momenti...per la soddisfazione che lascia in me dopo aver visto una bella partita...amo questo sport perchè a volte raggiunge la bellezza dell'arte...
Maradona è stato tutto questo...emozione,adrenalina,stupore e soddisfazione....Maradona ha creato arte...Maradona (fatte le giuste proporzioni) è stato il Leonardo da Vinci del calcio....

E veniamo alla parte ''romantica''...
Credo che da bambini tutti noi ci siamo cimentati con il gioco del calcio...e tutti noi abbiamo sognato di diventare dei campioni dello stesso...abbiamo sognato di saltare avverari come birilli...di stupire con giocate impossibili...di segnare reti nemmeno immaginabili...
Ovviamente non sono riuscito a realizzare i miei sogni...non avevo nemmeno un centesimo delle capacità necessarie per fare questo...
Ma Maradona...lui ci è riuscito...perchè ha avuto in dono la capacità necessaria per raggiungere l'obbiettivo...la genialità...

Come ho scritto più volte è impossibile stabilire chi è stato il più grande giocatore di sempre...e non voglio nemmeno perorare la causa di Maradona...
Ma con immenso orgoglio esprimo per l'ennesima volta la mia personalissima opinione...Diego Armando Maradona è stato il più grande giocatore che ho visto su un campo di calcio...
E sempre con orgoglio un giorno (spero il più lontano possibile) potrò dire di aver visto giocare ''El Dies''....


----------



## Pivellino (6 Settembre 2018)

Mah, sopravvalutato direi di no, probabilmente sottovalutato perché un giocatore simile avrebbe dovuto ispirare solo sentimenti positivi di ammirazione ed invece per colpa di atteggiamenti e comportamenti sbagliati molti lo degradano pur senza averlo mai visto dal vivo.
Io l'ho visto.
Mio Dio che roba.
Facciamolo pure un confronto di epoche, perché no.
I tanto osannati CR7 e Messi hanno vissuto il loro splendore in contesti perfetti, esattamente l'ambiente che LUI non ha mai avuto.
Teppista della periferia di Buenos Aires è stato sempre massacrato di botte, cose che i due di cui sopra non sanno che significa.
Ma è sempre risorto e sempre è stato forte, certo via via meno esplosivo, ma avevi la sensazione che potesse giocare anche in sedia a rotelle.
Uno dei pochi in grado di dire "io adesso vinco" e trascinare sulle spalle una squadra anche mediocre.

L'unica cosa che lo ha avvicinato per velocità, controllo, potenza impressionante è stato il Ronaldo vero, quello di adesso non lo considero. E prima di lui Pelé, ma ragiono sui filmati.

Il resto è noia.


----------



## Zenos (6 Settembre 2018)

Come si fa a mettere sullo stesso piano Ronaldinho e Maradona.Il primo un fuoriclasse,il secondo il Calcio.


----------



## Lambro (6 Settembre 2018)

Per quelli che forse conoscono Pelè solo di nome, ma quanti trick e giocate clamorose fa' in Messico '70 ?
Quel gol che non riesce contro l'Uruguay è un qualcosa di SUBLIME , e forse solo chi ha giocato a calcio può comprenderne la poesia anche nell'errore.
Notare anche i fallacci pazzeschi spezzagambe..


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



Una discussione che non doveva neanche partire,ma d'altronde su questo forum c'è chi reputa Suso un fuoriclasse quindi va bene tutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Settembre 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda assolutamente NO...Maradona non è sopravvalutato....rimane sempre il più grande...e forse lo sarà per sempre...
> 
> Non voglio entrare in tematiche tecniche/fisiche/tattiche come hanno fatto gli altri Utenti perchè non ne sono all'altezza e perchè non è l'argomento del quale voglio parlare...
> 
> ...



Semplicemente da incorniciare. Grazie Old per questo tuo intervento.Hai riassunto a parole l'inesprimibile!


----------



## EmmePi (6 Settembre 2018)

Ci sono giocatori di calcio, e sono la stragrandemaggioranza...

Ci sono buoni giocatori di calcio, possono alzare il livello della squadra e sono molti anche quelli....

Ci sono i campioni di calcio, sono abbastanza tanti e si ricordano a memoria....

Ci sono i fuoriclasse di calcio, se volete chiamateli Top-Player, non sono molti, vincono palloni d'oro campionati, hanno montagne di soldi e in tutti i tempi non ne conti più di una ventina.

*C'è l'artista del pallone, e quello si chiama Maradona Diego Armando, e ne esiste solo uno.*


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Oppure questa Juve-Napoli 85-86, e questa sarebbe la soporifera Juve Trapattoniana
> 
> Edit: per me il video ha una velocità accelerata



Ma infatti. Era un calcio più aggressivo, con molti più falli, più fisico e anche più veloce sotto tanti aspetti rispetto a oggi.
Se ricordi il primo Milan di Sacchi era impressionante, giocavamo a cento allora sempre con un pressing disumano.


----------



## Love (6 Settembre 2018)

La punizione contro la Juve è l'emblema della sua grandezza..per non parlare del gol contro l'inghilterra...vinceva i mondiali o i campionati,quelli veri,da solo...rendiamoci conto di chi stiamo parlando.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Era un calcio più aggressivo, con molti più falli, più fisico e anche più veloce sotto tanti aspetti rispetto a oggi.
> Se ricordi il primo Milan di Sacchi era impressionante, giocavamo a cento allora sempre con un pressing disumano.



Mah... per me siete caduti nell'errore in cui vi ha portato il giovane dexter.
Veloci o lenti che fossero... erano il meglio del meglio nelle loro epoche.
Chiedersi seil milan degli olandesi oggi non vincerebbe o se Maradona oggi non reggerebbe un tempo... non ha senso! Nella loro rispettiva epoca quel milan era grandioso e maradona un fenomeno.
Il resto... son solo ipotesi, teorie e congetture che fin quando nn si inventerà una macchina del tempo... non avranno senso!
Due cose però devo dirle:
1) resto dell idea che un po' sopravvalutato lo fosse ma ho apprezzato davvero molto i post di chi lo ha amato e potuto vederlo giocare;
2)Dexterino .... vecchi noi... sti gran c...avoli!!
Siamo giovanissimi 
Tutti degli eterni ragazzi!!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2018)

Maradona oggi varrebbe un miliardo di euro.


----------



## rossonerosud (6 Settembre 2018)

Il Maradona sopravvalutato mi mancava. Dopo questa, posso dire di averle sentite tutte. Poi ci lamentiamo se la gente non crede all'allunaggio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2018)

Mi sorprende un pò l'idolatria odierna verso Maradona in un forum di Milanisti: 'ai miei tempi' ricordo che i Milanisti lo sminuivano spesso e volentieri, perchè non vinceva tutte le partite, non faceva sempre gol, lo si ridicolizzava per l'altezza, perchè tarchiato, perchè funambolo scorretto; mentre noi ci vantavamo della 'nobiltà' dei nostri, incarnata da Liedholm, da Franco, e poi della statura e imponenza fisica del trio olandese; nessuno lo avrebbe scambiato con uno dei nostri - anche perchè lui era in simbiosi con Napoli, e i nostri con Milano.
(Ecco un'altra differenza epocale: i campioni allora molto ma molto difficilmente passavano ad una squadra rivale. Salvo solo alcuni liberi di cambiare, apolidi, cosmopoliti, come un Aldo Serena. Già il DiBa che lasciò la Roma per venire da noi fece un certo scalpore.
Non c'era sto tran-tran del calciomercato in cui sono tutti in vendita e possono finire ovunque.
Maradona non era sul mercato ma nemmeno qualcuno ci provava a prenderlo. E non c'era il Raiola o Mendes di turno ad alimentare mal di pancia e a chiedere aumenti anno dopo anno.)


----------



## Pivellino (7 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende un pò l'idolatria odierna verso Maradona in un forum di Milanisti: 'ai miei tempi' ricordo che i Milanisti lo sminuivano spesso e volentieri, perchè non vinceva tutte le partite, non faceva sempre gol, lo si ridicolizzava per l'altezza, perchè tarchiato, perchè funambolo scorretto; mentre noi ci vantavamo della 'nobiltà' dei nostri, incarnata da Liedholm, da Franco, e poi della statura e imponenza fisica del trio olandese; nessuno lo avrebbe scambiato con uno dei nostri - anche perchè lui era in simbiosi con Napoli, e i nostri con Milano.
> (Ecco un'altra differenza epocale: i campioni allora molto ma molto difficilmente passavano ad una squadra rivale. Salvo solo alcuni liberi di cambiare, apolidi, cosmopoliti, come un Aldo Serena. Già il DiBa che lasciò la Roma per venire da noi fece un certo scalpore.
> Non c'era sto tran-tran del calciomercato in cui sono tutti in vendita e possono finire ovunque.
> Maradona non era sul mercato ma nemmeno qualcuno ci provava a prenderlo. E non c'era il Raiola o Mendes di turno ad alimentare mal di pancia e a chiedere aumenti anno dopo anno.)



Si, mi stava sulle balle la sua irriverenza e il suo essere lo scugnizzo che ti ruba il portafoglio appena ti volti.
Ma poi passati gli anni e già a fine carriera capisci che stai odiando l'essenza di ciò che ami, il più grande e geniale giocatore di calcio che hai visto, quello per cui alla fine Milan Napoli non era solo una partita di calcio ma uno spettacolo circense.
E credimi inizia a mancarti il tuo "nemico", l'odiato guastafeste.
Perché sai che difficilmente avrai altre occasioni di vedere qualcuno così.
Sarà che invecchiando ho spostato l'ottica dal tifo per una squadra a senso unico al tifo per il bel calcio, rimanendo comunque tifoso del Milan.
Giocatori così sono di tutti, non di un solo tifo.
Vale per Maldini, Cruiff, Pelé, Best, Van Basten.
A maggior ragione per "el dies".


----------



## Pitermilanista (7 Settembre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maradona oggi varrebbe un miliardo di euro.



L'argomento più stupido che ho letto qua sopra per argomentare la presunta sopravvalutazione di Maradona è che "oggi non toccherebbe palla". 
Certo, anche Mcenroe perderebbe con Fognini vincendo uno o due games a set, e Shakespeare girerebbe i burgers al McDonald's perché nessun editore lo pubblicherebbe. Come ***$o si può usare come argomento il paragone tra un giocatore del 1986 con uno del 2018 (trent'anni sono come un'era geologica, nel calcio), con tutte l'evoluzione cui abbiamo assistito? I giocatori, come gli artisti, i musicisti, gli scrittori, vanno valutati in assoluto come in un vacuum, ovvero ad ipotetica parità di strumenti e condizioni, e poi in senso relativo per il dominio nella propria epoca, la diversità che hanno portato, la sensazione di grandezza che hanno tramandato.

Maradona-Mbappè, pure questa mi è toccato leggere...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si, mi stava sulle balle la sua irriverenza e il suo essere lo scugnizzo che ti ruba il portafoglio appena ti volti.
> Ma poi passati gli anni e già a fine carriera capisci che stai odiando l'essenza di ciò che ami, il più grande e geniale giocatore di calcio che hai visto, quello per cui alla fine Milan Napoli non era solo una partita di calcio ma uno spettacolo circense.
> E credimi inizia a mancarti il tuo "nemico", l'odiato guastafeste.
> Perché sai che difficilmente avrai altre occasioni di vedere qualcuno così.
> ...



Infatti anche in io prima ho usato iperboli per celebrarlo, il fanatismo giovanile va scemando lasciando più spazio all'obiettività.
Un'altra precisazione vorrei fare: lo consideravo un antisportivo, uno scorretto. Soprattutto per il gol di mano. Ma mi devo ricredere.
L'ambiente in cui è cresciuto: il calcio argentino, latino, anche spagnolo e italiano quindi, è basato sulla furberia e scorrettezza nei limiti del regolamento. (Per questo il vanto del Milan di essere leali e sportivi, all'inglese, ha un senso nel contesto italiano costituendo una particolarità).
Perciò l'inglese provava disprezzo: non verso il singolo giocatore ma contro una cultura diversa.
Mi ricredo perchè una persona davvero sleale e scorretta, cattiva, non può diventare un leader amato da tutti i compagni: era uno che aiutava ed elevava i compagni invece di opprimerli e ridicolizzarli come un bullo.
Poi ricordo gli abbracci e gli scambi di maglia con i Nostri, e pure il riconoscimento del valore dell'avversario nella sconfitta.
Il maligno stava piuttosto in chi celebrava il colpo di mano, chi celebra la scorrettezza.
Insomma, mi chiedo se dato il contesto Diego non era invece uno degli Argentini più corretti, o almeno non uno che spiccava per scorrettezza, quindi in Patria ammirato anche per questo (era più un martire in una via crucis tra spietati avversari).
Il colpo di mano fu più una bambinata insomma, una beffa da campetto di periferia. Un gioco di illusionismo. E scommetto che gli Inglesi furono irritati più per la non sanzione, per l'ingiustizia, e per la celebrazione del gesto in quanto Giusto. Non l'odio verso un singolo, ma contro una cultura sportiva così antitetica.


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende un pò l'idolatria odierna verso Maradona in un forum di Milanisti: 'ai miei tempi' ricordo che i Milanisti lo sminuivano spesso e volentieri, perchè non vinceva tutte le partite, non faceva sempre gol, lo si ridicolizzava per l'altezza, perchè tarchiato, perchè funambolo scorretto; mentre noi ci vantavamo della 'nobiltà' dei nostri, incarnata da Liedholm, da Franco, e poi della statura e imponenza fisica del trio olandese; nessuno lo avrebbe scambiato con uno dei nostri - anche perchè lui era in simbiosi con Napoli, e i nostri con Milano.
> (Ecco un'altra differenza epocale: i campioni allora molto ma molto difficilmente passavano ad una squadra rivale. Salvo solo alcuni liberi di cambiare, apolidi, cosmopoliti, come un Aldo Serena. Già il DiBa che lasciò la Roma per venire da noi fece un certo scalpore.
> Non c'era sto tran-tran del calciomercato in cui sono tutti in vendita e possono finire ovunque.
> Maradona non era sul mercato ma nemmeno qualcuno ci provava a prenderlo. E non c'era il Raiola o Mendes di turno ad alimentare mal di pancia e a chiedere aumenti anno dopo anno.)


L'idolatria discende dalla leggenda che si è creata intorno a Maradona. Quelli che dicono "io ho visto giocare Maradona" e si lanciano in analisi tecniche hanno visto sì e no qualche highlight e una manciata di partite, a meno che non andassero al San Paolo, che era l'unico modo per "vedere giocare Maradona" in un'epoca in cui la disponibilità del calcio in TV era pari a un miliardesimo rispetto a quella attuale. 

Sono d'accordo sul tuo discorso conclusivo. Anche se bisogna dire che ai tempi giravano molti meno soldi.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Settembre 2018)

maradona sopravalutato? chiudiamo tutto per favore....il più grande! vinceva da solo! ha vinto pochi trofei, ma ha conquistato un popolo intero! amato come il dio sulla terra.... In argentina sarà più popolare di gésu cristo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Era un calcio più aggressivo, con molti più falli, più fisico e anche più veloce sotto tanti aspetti rispetto a oggi.
> Se ricordi il primo Milan di Sacchi era impressionante, giocavamo a cento allora sempre con un pressing disumano.



Ci sono dati oggettivi sui km percorsi e i minuti effettivi di gioco che credo provino che il calcio di oggi è più veloce e intenso..vedendo certi filmanti ad esempio mi accorgo di come lo stop a seguire fosse un'opzione, oggi la regola..al primo controllo se la palla va a 1 metro è ancora "sotto controllo" oggi uno stop col pallone a mezzo metro è palla persa..

Non è che andavano a 2 all'ora eh..sia chiaro..dagli anni 80 in su c'è un livello alto..già "professionistico" però oggi è tutto molto più accelerato


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic per parlare di un argomento che, probabilmente, aprirà un forte dibattito, ma voglio sapere l'opinione di tutti voi. Maradona è sopravvalutato come calciatore? Secondo voi, in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori di sempre, che posizione occupa? E perché?



A maradona io solo un appunto mi sentirei di muovere che non vuole assolutamente sminuirne il valore ma forse può creare un punto di vista nuovo : era il dio dei poveri. Il suo contesto ideale era quello dove era amato/coccolato/idolatrato e quasi sempre avveniva in realtà difficili, che fosse napoli come in argentina.
A barcellona ha fallito, a Napoli ha scritto la storia.
Ma forse, guardando il tutto da un altro punto di vista, la sua grandezza sta proprio in ciò e forse è stato questo a rendere diego un eroe, un mito.
Incarnava l'eroe calcistico come nessun altro : bastava volergli bene, costruirgli una squadra addosso e Maradona ti faceva vincere pure contro i colossi.
Nessuno come lui sotto questo aspetto.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono dati oggettivi sui km percorsi e i minuti effettivi di gioco che credo provino che il calcio di oggi è più veloce e intenso..vedendo certi filmanti ad esempio mi accorgo di come lo stop a seguire fosse un'opzione, oggi la regola..al primo controllo se la palla va a 1 metro è ancora "sotto controllo" oggi uno stop col pallone a mezzo metro è palla persa..
> 
> Non è che andavano a 2 all'ora eh..sia chiaro..dagli anni 80 in su c'è un livello alto..già "professionistico" però oggi è tutto molto più accelerato



Certamente, è il discorso che facevo anche prima. Un raffronto è difficile perchè davvero parliamo di due sport diversi, il regolamento è cambiato talmente tanto che proprio il paragone è difficile.
Premesso che quello che dici è corretto, notavo che oggi sì si gioca a velocità più alta e si corre di più, in spazi più stretti e in modo più sincrono e organizzato, pertanto serve una tecnica di base diffusa per tutti i giocatori sostanzialmente perfetta, ma negli anni 80 il gioco era più aggressivo, più fisico, anche più inteso sotto certi aspetti sebbene più frammentato di oggi, di conseguenza c'erano giocatori che tecnicamente erano limitati ma compensavano con aggressività e fisicità (il regolamento lo permetteva), insieme a giocatori che avevano una grande fantasia unita alla tecnica di base eccezionale, perchè dovevano sempre avere a che fare con una marcatura ossessiva a tutto campo e dunque ad un costante duello uno contro uno. Volendo estremizzare, oggi c'è più omogeneità dal punto di vista tecnico, nel vecchio calcio c'erano più estremi.

Tornando in topic, penso che Maradona fosse talmente bravo da oltrepassare le epoche, sarebbe stato il più grande nelgi anni 50 come nel 2018, come a beach soccer o a calciotennis, perchè aveva davvero un talento innato fuori dal comune.


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende un pò l'idolatria odierna verso Maradona in un forum di Milanisti: 'ai miei tempi' ricordo che i Milanisti lo sminuivano spesso e volentieri, perchè non vinceva tutte le partite, non faceva sempre gol, lo si ridicolizzava per l'altezza, perchè tarchiato, perchè funambolo scorretto; mentre noi ci vantavamo della 'nobiltà' dei nostri, incarnata da Liedholm, da Franco, e poi della statura e imponenza fisica del trio olandese; nessuno lo avrebbe scambiato con uno dei nostri - anche perchè lui era in simbiosi con Napoli, e i nostri con Milano.
> (Ecco un'altra differenza epocale: i campioni allora molto ma molto difficilmente passavano ad una squadra rivale. Salvo solo alcuni liberi di cambiare, apolidi, cosmopoliti, come un Aldo Serena. Già il DiBa che lasciò la Roma per venire da noi fece un certo scalpore.
> Non c'era sto tran-tran del calciomercato in cui sono tutti in vendita e possono finire ovunque.
> Maradona non era sul mercato ma nemmeno qualcuno ci provava a prenderlo. E non c'era il Raiola o Mendes di turno ad alimentare mal di pancia e a chiedere aumenti anno dopo anno.)



E' vero, anche a me da piccolo tifoso del Milan stava tremendamente antipatico. Ma era un'antipatia dettata dalla paura che faceva quando giocavi contro di lui. Dalla frustrazione nel sapere che avevi una pistola puntata alla tempia, che poteva sparare in qualsiasi momento. E godetti alla grande quando ci andammo a prendere lo scudetto Napoli nel 1988, con quella partita mitica. Ma come è stato già detto, poi il tempo ti fa guardare le cose dalla giusta prospettiva. Maradona è il Calcio. Se ti piace il Calcio, allora non puoi non idolatrare Maradona che ne è l'essenza.


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A maradona io solo un appunto mi sentirei di muovere che non vuole assolutamente sminuirne il valore ma forse può creare un punto di vista nuovo : era il dio dei poveri. Il suo contesto ideale era quello dove era amato/coccolato/idolatrato e quasi sempre avveniva in realtà difficili, che fosse napoli come in argentina.
> A barcellona ha fallito, a Napoli ha scritto la storia.
> Ma forse, guardando il tutto da un altro punto di vista, la sua grandezza sta proprio in ciò e forse è stato questo a rendere diego un eroe, un mito.
> Incarnava l'eroe calcistico come nessun altro : bastava volergli bene, costruirgli una squadra addosso e Maradona ti faceva vincere pure contro i colossi.
> Nessuno come lui sotto questo aspetto.


Perdonami, ma hai scritto un mucchio di inesattezze.
Maradona a Barcellona fu frenato da problemi di salute e da infortuni, ma fece comunque 38 gol in 58 partite pur non essendo una punta. Alla faccia del fallimento! Così fallimento che era nel giro della Nazionale già allora, fu pagato dal Napoli una cifra monstre per i tempi e fu accolto da un San Paolo tutto esaurito, accoglienza che notoriamente a Napoli riservavano al primo fesso che passava, vero?
Poi, Napoli realtà difficile? Napoli era(ed è) una delle tre città italiane più importanti. Parlarne come se fosse Kabul o una favela mi pare, quantomeno, azzardato.


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E' vero, anche a me da piccolo tifoso del Milan stava tremendamente antipatico. Ma era un'antipatia dettata dalla paura che faceva quando giocavi contro di lui. Dalla frustrazione nel sapere che avevi una pistola puntata alla tempia, che poteva sparare in qualsiasi momento. E godetti alla grande quando ci andammo a prendere lo scudetto Napoli nel 1988, con quella partita mitica. Ma come è stato già detto, poi il tempo ti fa guardare le cose dalla giusta prospettiva. Maradona è il Calcio. Se ti piace il Calcio, allora non puoi non idolatrare Maradona che ne è l'essenza.


Quante partite complete di Maradona hai visto in vita tua? No perché ai tempi più di qualche highlight e una manciata di partite in TV non passavano.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma hai scritto un mucchio di inesattezze.
> Maradona a Barcellona fu frenato da problemi di salute e da infortuni, ma fece comunque 38 gol in 58 partite pur non essendo una punta. Alla faccia del fallimento! Così fallimento che era nel giro della Nazionale già allora, fu pagato dal Napoli una cifra monstre per i tempi e fu accolto da un San Paolo tutto esaurito, accoglienza che notoriamente a Napoli riservavano al primo fesso che passava, vero?
> Poi, Napoli realtà difficile? Napoli era(ed è) una delle tre città italiane più importanti. Parlarne come se fosse Kabul o una favela mi pare, quantomeno, azzardato.



Volevo solo dire che , pur non avendo mai la controprova, non credo che maradona sarebbe stato maradona nel milan di sacchi o nella juve, come ha sofferto terribilmente , e non solo per gli infortuni, a barcellona. Diego aveva bisogno di sentire affetto e possibilmente da primadonna.
Era un campione che si esaltava quando aveva una squadra costruita addosso dove lui poteva essere il leader tecnico e umano.
Mi piace ricordarlo come il dio dei poveri anzichè un fenomeno tra altri campioni e forse in tale contesto si esaltava.
Non ho dipinto Napoli come kabul ma è chiaro che vincere a napoli ha rappresentato nell'immaginario collettivo anche e soprattutto un riscatto sociale.
Maradona ha regalato sogni.
Il senso del mio post era questo.
Erano davvero un mucchio di inesattezze?
Mi pare tu abbia un tantino esagerato coi toni e sei un tantino troppo sarcastico. Non volevo offendere alcuno nè tantomeno la città di napoli o i napoletani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Poi, Napoli realtà difficile? Napoli era(ed è) una delle tre città italiane più importanti. Parlarne come se fosse Kabul o una favela mi pare, quantomeno, azzardato.



A parte che anche in tempi recenti a Napoli i calciatori hanno subito furtarelli e altre situazioni non proprio gradevoli ed esistono molti quartieri che sono vere e proprie zone franche...ma la Napoli degli anni '80 - '90...signori...non scherziamo..dire che non fosse una realtà "difficile" è voler ribaltare la realtà..una città dove la delinquenza era un modo di vivere e considerata una delle città più pericolose del mondo occidentale..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A parte che anche in tempi recenti a Napoli i calciatori hanno subito furtarelli e altre situazioni non proprio gradevoli ed esistono molti quartieri che sono vere e proprie zone franche...ma la Napoli degli anni '80 - '90...signori...non scherziamo..dire che non fosse una realtà "difficile" è voler ribaltare la realtà..una città dove la delinquenza era un modo di vivere e considerata una delle città più pericolose del mondo occidentale..



Non ho offeso assolutamente Napoli.
Incredibile come siano tanti pronti ad assalire per il minimo 'aggettivo'.
Napoli è da sempre una città meravigliosa ma definirla per certi aspetti difficile non penso sia offensivo. Una delle più belle canzoni di Pino Daniele ne fa un ritratto che non si discosta poi tanto da questo aggettivo e Pino era napoletano doc.
Ho massimo rispetto per napoli e i napoletani, qualche post fa ho scritto che ho passato le mie vacanze estive fino all'adolescenza con napoletani e stando con loro ho capito cosa fosse e cosa rappresentasse per loro diego.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho offeso assolutamente Napoli.
> Incredibile come siano tanti pronti ad assalire per il minimo 'aggettivo'.
> Napoli è da sempre una città meravigliosa ma definirla per certi aspetti difficile non penso sia offensivo. Una delle più belle canzoni di Pino Daniele ne fa un ritratto che non si discosta poi tanto da questo aggettivo e Pino era napoletano doc.
> Ho massimo rispetto per napoli e i napoletani, qualche post fa ho scritto che ho passato le mie vacanze estive fino all'adolescenza con napoletani e stando con loro ho capito cosa fosse e cosa rappresentasse per loro diego.



Io volevo farci un salto in primavera, città meravigliosa ma dove devi sapere dove puoi andare e dove no..come anche in altre realtà al sud eh..(adesso arriverà il solito RC a dire "eh perché a Milano invece non c'è mica delinquenza"...)


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mi sorprende un pò l'idolatria odierna verso Maradona in un forum di Milanisti: 'ai miei tempi' ricordo che i Milanisti lo sminuivano spesso e volentieri, perchè non vinceva tutte le partite, non faceva sempre gol, lo si ridicolizzava per l'altezza, perchè tarchiato, perchè funambolo scorretto; mentre noi ci vantavamo della 'nobiltà' dei nostri, incarnata da Liedholm, da Franco, e poi della statura e imponenza fisica del trio olandese; nessuno lo avrebbe scambiato con uno dei nostri - anche perchè lui era in simbiosi con Napoli, e i nostri con Milano.
> (Ecco un'altra differenza epocale: i campioni allora molto ma molto difficilmente passavano ad una squadra rivale. Salvo solo alcuni liberi di cambiare, apolidi, cosmopoliti, come un Aldo Serena. Già il DiBa che lasciò la Roma per venire da noi fece un certo scalpore.
> Non c'era sto tran-tran del calciomercato in cui sono tutti in vendita e possono finire ovunque.
> Maradona non era sul mercato ma nemmeno qualcuno ci provava a prenderlo. E non c'era il Raiola o Mendes di turno ad alimentare mal di pancia e a chiedere aumenti anno dopo anno.)



Sorprende fino ad un certo punto. Per quanto mi riguarda Maradona era la nemesi, il grande avversario da temere. In quegli anni c'era anche Matthaus, verso il quale provavo un sentimento simile, in seguito anche Batistuta Ronaldo e Totti, fuoriclasse meravigliosi dei quali ho capito e amato la grandezza nonostante giocassero con altre maglie.
Ma mai nessuno come Diego, ricordo che ogni partita o servizio di novantesimo lo seguivo come una calamita, manco guardavo chi ci giocava in squadra insieme, perchè ogni volta che toccava palla era magia


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quante partite complete di Maradona hai visto in vita tua? No perché ai tempi più di qualche highlight e una manciata di partite in TV non passavano.



Caschi male con questa provocazione, perchè io sono di Salerno e avevo un zio (rip) tifoso del Napoli che alla domenica mi portava al San Paolo. Lo avrò visto dal vivo almeno una trentina di volte dall'85 al 90. E dal vivo era ancora più spaventoso. Non vidi però quel Napoli Milan. L'ho rivista poi per intero in Vhs.


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che , pur non avendo mai la controprova, non credo che maradona sarebbe stato maradona nel milan di sacchi o nella juve, come ha sofferto terribilmente , e non solo per gli infortuni, a barcellona. Diego aveva bisogno di sentire affetto e possibilmente da primadonna.
> Era un campione che si esaltava quando aveva una squadra costruita addosso dove lui poteva essere il leader tecnico e umano.
> Mi piace ricordarlo come il dio dei poveri anzichè un fenomeno tra altri campioni e forse in tale contesto si esaltava.
> Non ho dipinto Napoli come kabul ma è chiaro che vincere a napoli ha rappresentato nell'immaginario collettivo anche e soprattutto un riscatto sociale.
> ...


Ti ripeto, i DATI DI FATTO non consentono di parlare di fallimento al Barcellona. Il presidente fece di tutto per trattenerlo(la leggenda narra che si rifiutò persino di ricevere Ferlaino, recatosi in prima persona a Barcellona), l'accoglienza a Napoli non sarebbe stata quella che è stata e via dicendo.

Sul discorso città, non intendevo dire che tu volessi offendere la città, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che a mio parere hai dato un'idea distorta della città.

PS: attraverso lo scritto si può fraintendere il tono, ma ti assicuro che non ho mai intenzioni polemiche. Si parla pur sempre di calcio, che come disse il buon Arrighe "è la cosa più importante delle cose meno importanti".


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A parte che anche in tempi recenti a Napoli i calciatori hanno subito furtarelli e altre situazioni non proprio gradevoli ed esistono molti quartieri che sono vere e proprie zone franche...ma la Napoli degli anni '80 - '90...signori...non scherziamo..dire che non fosse una realtà "difficile" è voler ribaltare la realtà..una città dove la delinquenza era un modo di vivere e considerata una delle città più pericolose del mondo occidentale..



A parte che potrtei farti un elenco sterminato di eccellenze presenti nel territorio in quei tempi a livello imprenditoriale, culturale, politico eccetera, ma un conto è nascere e crescere in una periferia problematica, altro conto è arrivare da idolo(e miliardario) in una delle tre più importanti città italiane. 

PS: furtarelli e simili hanno riguardato giocatori in tutte le città, da Nord a Sud, così come quartieri franchi esistono, ahimé, anche nella mia Milano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che potrtei farti un elenco sterminato di eccellenze presenti nel territorio in quei tempi a livello imprenditoriale, culturale, politico eccetera, ma un conto è nascere e crescere in una periferia problematica, altro conto è arrivare da idolo(e miliardario) in una delle tre più importanti città italiane.
> 
> PS: furtarelli e simili hanno riguardato giocatori in tutte le città, da Nord a Sud, così come quartieri franchi esistono, ahimé, anche nella mia Milano.



La Napoli calcistica è sempre stata sotterrata dalle realtà del nord, il tenore di vita medio del napoletano è sempre stato inferiore rispetto al nord..

Di questo parlava Diavolo quando parlava di riscatto sociale di una città, di una realtà più difficile (dove negli ani '90 ancora il tasso di ragazzini che non andava a scuola era altissimo mentre nel nord era a zero per esempio..)

Il calcio in quel tempo era davvero un momento di rivalsa..Napoli aveva Maradona, aveva il Dio del calcio, era invidiato dai ricchi del nosd e soprattutto VINCEVA in faccia a Milan, Inter, Juve e nessuno poteva mettere in discussione la cosa


----------



## Davidoff (7 Settembre 2018)

E pensare che prima di andare a Napoli stava per prenderlo la Juventus, su suggerimento di Sivori...poi a quanto pare saltò tutto anche per paura delle proteste degli operai della Fiat (un pò come è successo anche con Cristiano Ronaldo). Maradona-Platini insieme sarebbero stati illegali, credo che nemmeno il Milan di Sacchi sarebbe riuscito a togliere uno scudetto ad una Juventus del genere.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Settembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Si, mi stava sulle balle la sua irriverenza e il suo essere lo scugnizzo che ti ruba il portafoglio appena ti volti.
> Ma poi passati gli anni e già a fine carriera capisci che stai odiando l'essenza di ciò che ami, il più grande e geniale giocatore di calcio che hai visto, quello per cui alla fine Milan Napoli non era solo una partita di calcio ma uno spettacolo circense.
> E credimi inizia a mancarti il tuo "nemico", l'odiato guastafeste.
> Perché sai che difficilmente avrai altre occasioni di vedere qualcuno così.
> ...


A causa dei miei limiti culturali a volte mi è difficile scrivere un post in un Italiano passabile inserendo nello stesso il concetto che voglio esprimere...
Ma per fortuna c'è qualcuno che mi viene in soccorso e lo fa raggiungendo la perfezione...complimenti...


----------



## sunburn (7 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Napoli calcistica è sempre stata sotterrata dalle realtà del nord, il tenore di vita medio del napoletano è sempre stato inferiore rispetto al nord..
> 
> Di questo parlava Diavolo quando parlava di riscatto sociale di una città, di una realtà più difficile (dove negli ani '90 ancora il tasso di ragazzini che non andava a scuola era altissimo mentre nel nord era a zero per esempio..)
> 
> Il calcio in quel tempo era davvero un momento di rivalsa..Napoli aveva Maradona, aveva il Dio del calcio, era invidiato dai ricchi del nosd e soprattutto VINCEVA in faccia a Milan, Inter, Juve e nessuno poteva mettere in discussione la cosa


Ma dal punto di vista calcistico non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che sia stato un momento di rivalsa. Quel che contesto è la descrizione di una delle tre città più importanti d'Italia come se fosse una favela. Tutti questi discorsi non li ho mai sentiti, ad esempio, con riferimento allo scudetto della Roma. E, soprattutto, non li ho mai sentiti con riferimento, ad esempio, a Cannavaro e Ferrara che a Napoli ci sono nati e cresciuti. Non li ho sentiti semplicemente perché entrambi hanno avuto un'infanzia normalissima come migliaia di ragazzini partenopei. Quindi mi fa sorridere leggere di un Maradona, arrivato a Napoli già ricco e famoso, vivere una situazione difficile in una delle tre città più importanti d'Italia. Tutto qui.


PS: di "riscatto sociale" parlarono anche i tedeschi in riferimento al nostro mondiale del 2006. Fai un po' tu...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, i DATI DI FATTO non consentono di parlare di fallimento al Barcellona. Il presidente fece di tutto per trattenerlo(la leggenda narra che si rifiutò persino di ricevere Ferlaino, recatosi in prima persona a Barcellona), l'accoglienza a Napoli non sarebbe stata quella che è stata e via dicendo.
> 
> Sul discorso città, non intendevo dire che tu volessi offendere la città, ci mancherebbe. Ho solo detto che a mio parere hai dato un'idea distorta della città.
> 
> PS: attraverso lo scritto si può fraintendere il tono, ma ti assicuro che non ho mai intenzioni polemiche. Si parla pur sempre di calcio, che come disse il buon Arrighe "è la cosa più importante delle cose meno importanti".



Ma guarda, se ricordi bene, che a barcellona maradona venne addirittura fischiato. I fischi furono uno degli atteggiamenti che diego non ha mai mandato giù in vita sua. Andò via da barcellona per rinascere.
I gol li realizzò, come tu fai notare, ma non sbocciò mai l'amore tra la piazza e Diego.
E barcellona non ammirò mai il vero diego.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dal punto di vista calcistico non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che sia stato un momento di rivalsa. Quel che contesto è la descrizione di una delle tre città più importanti d'Italia come se fosse una favela. Tutti questi discorsi non li ho mai sentiti, ad esempio, con riferimento allo scudetto della Roma. E, soprattutto, non li ho mai sentiti con riferimento, ad esempio, a Cannavaro e Ferrara che a Napoli ci sono nati e cresciuti. Non li ho sentiti semplicemente perché entrambi hanno avuto un'infanzia normalissima come migliaia di ragazzini partenopei. Quindi mi fa sorridere leggere di un Maradona, arrivato a Napoli già ricco e famoso, vivere una situazione difficile in una delle tre città più importanti d'Italia. Tutto qui.
> 
> 
> PS: di "riscatto sociale" parlarono anche i tedeschi in riferimento al nostro mondiale del 2006. Fai un po' tu...



Questo egualitarismo forzato è assurdo. Napoli ha le sue tante particolarità, nei pregi e nei difetti. Se non ha difetti perchè tutte le città hanno quei difetti allora non ha nemmeno pregi perchè tutte hanno gli stessi pregi.
Le differente di mentalità e culturali sono lampanti e innegabili. Per esempio si passa col rosso...
E non ho mai sentito di turisti a cui viene sfilato l'orologio dal polso fermi ad un semaroro (ecco forse perchè non ci si ferma  ), non succede a Milano o altre città del Nord.
Per non parlare delle vendite farlocche negli autogrill. Le magliette con disegnata la cintura di sicurezza.

Ma non parlerei di Napoli "difficile" per Maradona, anzi, era la città più facile per lui infatti è come se fosse nato e vissuto a Napoli.
A Milano o Torino sarebbe stato tutto diverso, avrebbe sofferto molto probabilmente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dal punto di vista calcistico non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che sia stato un momento di rivalsa. Quel che contesto è la descrizione di una delle tre città più importanti d'Italia come se fosse una favela. Tutti questi discorsi non li ho mai sentiti, ad esempio, con riferimento allo scudetto della Roma. E, soprattutto, non li ho mai sentiti con riferimento, ad esempio, a Cannavaro e Ferrara che a Napoli ci sono nati e cresciuti. Non li ho sentiti semplicemente perché entrambi hanno avuto un'infanzia normalissima come migliaia di ragazzini partenopei. Quindi mi fa sorridere leggere di un Maradona, arrivato a Napoli già ricco e famoso, vivere una situazione difficile in una delle tre città più importanti d'Italia. Tutto qui.
> 
> 
> PS: di "riscatto sociale" parlarono anche i tedeschi in riferimento al nostro mondiale del 2006. Fai un po' tu...



Fatico a capire quando parli di città importante cosa c'entri col benessere di chi ci vive..Napoli è una città storica, bellissima e anche folkloristica, famosa in tutto il mondo ma la qualità della vita specie in quel periodo era tutt'altro che buona..
Delinquenza, povertà diffusa, situazioni di disagio, generale arretratezza del territorio..faccio notare che a livello europeo il mezzogiorno italiano compresa Napoli risultano area depressa tipo la Romania..
E tutt'oggi ci sono quartieri in cui la polizia entra solo in gruppo..

Prima hai scritto Napoli terza città italiana, in che senso? Per abitanti? Non capisco..

Nessuno disse che Maradona visse da povero, il concetto era che Napoli e il Napoli non erano ambienti facili in cui giocare e vincere..infatti non lo ha più fatto nessuno


----------



## cris (7 Settembre 2018)

a me sembra un obeso alcolizzato tamarro, ma sul campo era un mostro.


----------

